# Rescued Pets



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 12, 2011)

Snip this is my 60kgs South African Boerboel Max


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Snip this is my 60kgs South African Boerboel Max View attachment 11463



Aw  He's gorgeous! I had to leave my boerboel "Sasha" behind when I moved back to Botswana a year ago, miss her terribly but at least I found her a very good home with another family. She's also pretty big, 64kg's. My gentle giant 
The gentlemen that did our garden service took her from me for his 2 boys and apparently she sleeps on their bed and is still very happy! She's even had her first litter of 5 puppies.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 12, 2011)

Max gets to 65kgs in the winter, I got him because his owner wanted an aggressive trophy dog and when he became that he was going to have him put down as he was frightened of him.I still have to be very careful where I take him and very few people are allowed to come close to me or my wife.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Max gets to 65kgs in the winter, I got him because his owner wanted an aggressive trophy dog and when he became that he was going to have him put down as he was frightened of him.I still have to be very careful where I take him and very few people are allowed to come close to me or my wife.



Thank goodness you took him, I got Sasha from the owner of the house we rented. He wanted to get rid of her because she had a bad nature. Not true at all, she was the most placid dog I've ever owned! Just neglected, she was covered in ticks and fleas and had none of her vaccinations. He even let her sleep on the cement floor outside without a kennel.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 12, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Thank goodness you took him, I got Sasha from the owner of the house we rented. He wanted to get rid of her because she had a bad nature. Not true at all, she was the most placid dog I've ever owned! Just neglected, she was covered in ticks and fleas and had none of her vaccinations. He even let her sleep on the cement floor outside without a kennel.


 
I'm glad both of you rescued those puppies.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 13, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Thank goodness you took him, I got Sasha from the owner of the house we rented. He wanted to get rid of her because she had a bad nature. Not true at all, she was the most placid dog I've ever owned! Just neglected, she was covered in ticks and fleas and had none of her vaccinations. He even let her sleep on the cement floor outside without a kennel.


Good for you Snip, we both miss Max when we are away so it must be hard for you


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 13, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Good for you Snip, we both miss Max when we are away so it must be hard for you



I do miss her, the kids even more so. Enjoy Max!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2011)

When I used to teach obedience classes, we had a 9 mo. old female Boerboel in class. Almost all of the other participants were afraid of her because of "breed misunderstandings." She was the sweetest girl---and so pretty--not to mention smart. I would use her as my demo dog every chance I could. Since I have been involved (understatement) in rescue of Giant and rare breeds since 1998, Bolas, I really appreciate that you gave Max a home! I'm trying to adopt a sr. dog right now...I have a soft spot for sr. dogs.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 13, 2011)

I've got two rescued dogs.

Freckles, a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel who was born deaf and dumped with seven of his littermates along the side of a highway. I've had him for 1-1/2 years and we have a vocabulary of about a dozen hand signs. He's very smart and a person-pleaser!

And now I have Cuddles, a female Border Terrier who joined our family just last Thursday. She is a mild mannered sweetheart. She escaped from the yard of her previous family, picked up by the Humane Society, but they didn't want her back.


----------



## Claire (Jul 13, 2011)

I still have my rescue dog, thanks to a lot of help, both here and elsewhere.  I don't think I could have done it if I had a child or someone elderly lliving with me, but she's turned out to be a dear little doggie and her aggressive early behaviour is almost gone.

Slekie, when my last two dogs became deaf with old age, I had no idea how much of what I say to them is accompanied by hand signals (didn't know I was doing it).  One day I grabbed a pot and banged it because I suspected my dog had gone profoundly deaf (she was).  I didn't realize when I said things like, go, fetch, stop, etc, I was using my hands.  Now I do it on purpose so that when she gets old, she'll still be able to read me.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 13, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I've got two rescued dogs...


 
Gotta love a picture of a dog with a blurry tail


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's a couple of my rescues. The little guy in the front is Tyrone Shoelaces, and the big guy behind him is Sabastien Corbetti. Tyrone is a tough sell at adoptions because he doesn't want to be a lap kitty and he doesn't want to cuddle. But, if you have some food, especially lunch meat of some kind, he'll be glad to sit near you and share.






Here's another of my unadoptable charges. His name is Mr. Spock, because I think all Siamese cats look like Vulcans. 






He was brought to me at 3 months old  is very bad condition. He had a severe upper respiratory infection and both eyes were infected. I sat on the couch with him in the crook of my arm, feeding him antibiotics with an eyedropper and rubbing ointment into his eyes. When he finally got better, he hissed at me and ran and hid. I would have to corner him in a closet, throw a towel over his face and scruff him just get him to adoptions, where he was adopted twice and returned twice. That's when we decided he was irreversibly feral and stopped trying to get him adopted. I felt sorry for him as he hunkered down in the back corner of his cage and stared at me. I finally decided he couldn't live like that, so I just opened the cage door and let him have the entire house. He now lives on a shelf inside the back of my Lazy Boy couch. He comes out to eat, drink, and use the litter box. He likes to play with the other cats, mostly my Himalayan, and as long as I am not too close he'll sit on the living room floor and watch television or he'll snuggle up with Tyrone and Sebastien on my bed.

Here's a picture of me, raising money for our rescue group with pet pictures for Christmas. The other guy in the picture is a friend's cat, Kirby. She gets mad when I call him Hoover.









I do Santa pictures with dogs, too!  This was a real fun time. Each of these mastiffs was full grown and they did not want to sit, stay, or roll over. It was like trying to take a picture of a preschool class!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 14, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I've got two rescued dogs.
> 
> Freckles, a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel who was born deaf and dumped with seven of his littermates along the side of a highway. I've had him for 1-1/2 years and we have a vocabulary of about a dozen hand signs. He's very smart and a person-pleaser!
> 
> And now I have Cuddles, a female Border Terrier who joined our family just last Thursday. She is a mild mannered sweetheart. She escaped from the yard of her previous family, picked up by the Humane Society, but they didn't want her back.



Freckles, very pretty eyes on that Spaniel...and I want to roll on the floor with Cuddles.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Here's a couple of my rescues. The little guy in the front is Tyrone Shoelaces, and the big guy behind him is Sabastien Corbetti. Tyrone is a tough sell at adoptions because he doesn't want to be a lap kitty and he doesn't want to cuddle. But, if you have some food, especially lunch meat of some kind, he'll be glad to sit near you and share.
> 
> Here's another of my unadoptable charges. His name is Mr. Spock, because I think all Siamese cats look like Vulcans.
> 
> ...



Mr. Spock is beautiful...my Siamese is standoffish, too...she waits until I am asleep to cuddle.  She was found by a friend under a car at a very young age.  She lived on Shrek's dresser in the closet for the first couple of weeks., snuggled in a hat brim. Now she takes up a little more space.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 14, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> When I used to teach obedience classes, we had a 9 mo. old female Boerboel in class. Almost all of the other participants were afraid of her because of "breed misunderstandings." She was the sweetest girl---and so pretty--not to mention smart. I would use her as my demo dog every chance I could. Since I have been involved (understatement) in rescue of Giant and rare breeds since 1998, Bolas, I really appreciate that you gave Max a home! I'm trying to adopt a sr. dog right now...I have a soft spot for sr. dogs.


Thank you, until I got married this time dogs were the only real constant in my life apart from my family, I cant count the number of relationships that foundered with the words "you love that dog more than me" that was not so I only loved the dog.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 14, 2011)

Sir Beefy well done, the Mastiff pic is excellent. We had a funny event in the UK some month ago when someone abandoned a life sized Tiger doll in a field in an area that has an urban myth about "big cats" Helicopters and Armed Police captured it.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 14, 2011)

Selkie mate good for you, they both look splendid dogs, the first pic is Puck a Staffy my Dad found eating one of my Mums chickens I was about two yrs old so it was my first dog, the second pick Asia and Max. Max died shortly after I had got him from the rescue about 2yrs before, Asia was the dog love of my life, she had been very badly abused and was a complete mental and physical wreck when I got her.Asia actually save my life.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 14, 2011)

_Bolas, "...Asia was the dog love of my life, she had been very badly abused and was a complete mental and physical wreck when I got her.Asia actually save my life."_

How did that happen?


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 14, 2011)

Some of you may remember when I adopted these three little kitties, they were terribly sick and had thick flea dirt EVERYWHERE.  It took a little over a month of coming home at lunchtime and running the shower hot and steaming their little noses, and constant care, but the two got better.  One of them passed away a few days later.  Well.. before and after pics! lol... Kass is fat now, Leo is normal sized for a healthy boy and is my baby.  Kass is lighter, Leo is darker.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 14, 2011)

Three of our four are rescues....
Lucky 
Ali
Peanut


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 14, 2011)

All my babies, past and present, have been second or third hand.

Dave, your dogs look so stressed...(not)


----------



## Alix (Jul 14, 2011)

Our kitties have always been rescues, or ones that showed up and never left. We currently have one girl (Toonces - 19) and Louie (17). Murray, our Golden is not a rescue. I don't know many folks who would give up a puppy with his temperament. I will have to find a good kitty picture to put up.


----------



## Claire (Jul 15, 2011)

I haven't had a cat in years, but mine were all ferals who just moved in, or rescues.  Once I had three, and had been reassigned.  I was at a relatively isolated radar site in North Dakota, and a farmer showed up one day saying he'd heard that "Claire at the base" had some house cats and he wanted them for his grand children!  He had several "barn cats" that weren't child friendly, and wanted my cats if I couldn't move with them!  I was delighted to find a good home for beloved pets for whom I didn't have the money to transport!


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 15, 2011)

This is our pup, Cooper. He was on a farm in Tennessee. The owners found him and let him roam free. They never dewormed, vaccinated, or fed him on a regular basis. You can see in the first pick how bloated he was from all the worms. It took 3 rounds of deworming and 2 intestinal parasite removals before he was healthy. Now, though, he's a horse.

8 weeks






15 weeks





13 months


----------



## Leolady (Jul 15, 2011)

Is Cooper a Great Dane?  He is handsome.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 15, 2011)

I have fostered at least 300 cats and kittens in the nine years I have been working with Cats Cradle, and fortunately I have only had one die on me. Her name was Topolina, and her and her litter mates crawled into their playpen one afternoon and piled up for a nap, and she never woke up. I lived in a condo at the time, with no place to bury her, so she was buried at sea.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 15, 2011)

All of our dogs & cats have been rescues/adoptees.  At one point we were up to 4 dogs & 8 housecats (yikes!), but now we're down to 3 cats & 3 dogs.

One cat was born to a neighbor's barn cat, & they were going to get rid of her.  Second cat walked up to us outside the house one day, with streaks of motor oil on him (our motor oil, I might add - lol!), thin & sick. And Cat #3 was an older gentleman with raggedy ears who sat in his little cubicle at the local PetSmart for 2 months until I couldn't stand looking at him anymore, so adopted him & brought him home.

Out of the dogs, all 3 came from our local shelter.  Dog #1 is a Tri-Colored Walker Coonhound found wandering around the neighborhood right before Thanksgiving.  And in fact, we swear that we saw her along the local highway one night shortly before Animal Control picked her up.  Dog #2 is a Beagle/Rat Terrier mix who was found along with the body of her dead owner (who'd been dead for a week!) & turned into the shelter.  The owner's ex-husband was willing to take her cat (also locked in the house with the body), but didn't want the dog.  So now we have the little love bug.  Dog #3 is a Beagle/Australian Cattle Dog cross.  Owner had 8 dogs & had to move from his farm.  His friend took 7 of the dogs, but didn't want this one - lol!!  Yes, she has "issues", but day after day has worked out of most of them.

Love every one of them, & feel they were all "meant to be" companions for us.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 15, 2011)

When we got Joey, our almost 8 year old Bichon cross 6 years ago, we didn't realize it was a rescue.  I knew the owner through a job we worked on (mostly by phone and MSN), and after she left the job she and I chatted constantly.  She was expecting, and when the baby came, all of a sudden the dog had to go.

We agreed to take him on a "trial" basis and when I said it wasn't working out it was "um well, we can't take him back so if you don't want him find another home or take him to the SPCA".

Joey was a handful at best.  He was hyper, drove our timid Violet crazy and was totally untrainable (he knew about going outside and that was it).  I disliked this dog immensely and did not want to keep him, but didn't want to send him back where he was clearly unwanted or to the SPCA.

We got him a haircut and the poor thing was traumatized for three days, not coming out of his crate.  I asked if this was normal and she said yes.  I decided that he was not going back to that place for a cut and our groomer has, over the course of 6 years worked him into tolerating it.  We found out that the chain store the previous owner took him too had cut him badly drawing blood) once causing the trauma.  But after the cut I saw this cute little frightened dog and instantly fell in love.

We also found out he was "crate trained" for everything - being bad, bed time, when visitors came, when they were out, when they took him in the car, when they couldn't be bothered with him.  Joey did not know what love was and that little crate became his refuge.  He has a cushy bed, but we still have to keep the crate for him - but the door has been taken off.  

We have been working constantly to show him what is good and what is bad, and that he is loved here.  It is still an ongoing process and he is, as his groomer loving calls him, "arbitrarily stubborn".  But we are so fortunate that we got him away from an environment where he was unwanted.  I think that is as bad as being beaten for an animal!


----------



## Selkie (Jul 15, 2011)

BreezyCooking said:


> ... Second cat walked up to us outside the house one day, with streaks of motor oil on him (our motor oil, I might add - lol!)...



I can partly identify with that. I was on the carport checking all of the fluid levels for the truck, when I felt a rubbing against my leg. It was a young black and white cat, obviously less than six months old but very friendly, and was wet with window washer fluid. We searched for his previous owner, but no one ever claimed him.

He (Kitzle), adopted me, made himself right at home, and in spite of a number of dog housemates, hasn't gone anywhere these past twelve years.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 15, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> All my babies, past and present, have been second or third hand.
> 
> Dave, your dogs look so stressed...(not)



Only when the squirrels tease them...


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 15, 2011)

BreezyCooking said:


> Dog #3 is a Beagle/Australian Cattle Dog cross.



The first dog in my photos, Lucky, is the same mix.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 15, 2011)

I love all of these stories...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 15, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Only when the squirrels tease them...



Squirrels are bullies, they drive the cats nuts, now that they know the cats can't reach them.  They even squish their noses on the window to tease the cats.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 15, 2011)

Saphellae said:


> I love all of these stories...



Me too, makes me a bit teary.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 15, 2011)

Thankfully, beagle is not interested in squirrels.  Be vewwy vewwy quiet, she's hunting wabbits.  And deer.  And cats.  (which she dearly loves).


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 16, 2011)

Selkie said:


> _Bolas, "...Asia was the dog love of my life, she had been very badly abused and was a complete mental and physical wreck when I got her.Asia actually save my life."_
> 
> How did that happen?


I bought a very large site for development, I went to have a look with Asia, 3 men one with a knife was trying to steal from me.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Squirrels are bullies, they drive the cats nuts, now that they know the cats can't reach them.  They even squish their noses on the window to tease the cats.



We have a 6' board-on-board fence with a top-cap all around the back yard.  The squirrels like to run all along it and tease the dogs.  We call it the squirrel superhighway.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 16, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> We have a 6' board-on-board fence with a top-cap all around the back yard.  The squirrels like to run all along it and tease the dogs.  We call it the squirrel superhighway.


I know what you mean, Dave!  Our old house had the same kind of fence and the squirrels would run around driving the dogs nuts.  When Joey and Violet barked the squirrels would use the trees to hide and come out on another part of the fence.  It was hilarious


----------



## babetoo (Jul 17, 2011)

i have two cats. thomas is eight years old. very shy and only likes me. runs and hides under the bed when anyone comes in the house. i guess you could say he was a rescue , i got him at the animal shelter. he was about two months old. the third day i had him, he got very sick. the shelter treated him for me since he probably got sick there. he still has a scar on his back. they cut too deep for the i.v. hair has never grown there. 

the second one is charlie. he just turned a year, april, best i can guess. someone dropped him in my yard. he was about three months old. when he showed up , i gave food and water and left him outside. was really really hot. i hoped someone was looking for him. the third day , he yowled all day, under my neighbors car. so i took him in. he is just a sweet boy (most of the time) one by one i have broken him of biting and scratching me. he loves to be petted but when he had enough, he'd bite me. no more though. the last bad habit is scratching on the side of my bed in the wee hours of the morning. i tried spraying him with water, but it is hard to aim, when i am lying on my back. lately i have been just getting up and throwing him out of my room. hope he gets the drift pretty soon. i don't believe in hitting any animal. i don't think they have a clue why you are hitting them. charlie looks like a rag doll persian. he is huge. thomas is black. was gray in his youth. going backward in his old age. 

i love them both so much. they are company for me all the time. their care gets me going in the a.m. i will probably out live thomas, but not charlie. been trying to think of who would take him, if i die before he does. wish i knew how to post pictures, they are both handsome fellas.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

The 3-3-1/2 week old kitty I found on the road today is with kitten rescue tonight--I couldn't keep her here because I didn't have the supplies to bottle feed her. Everything is closed on Sundays in our little village where I could've gotten KMF or bottles. Luckily, I know s/one who does kitten rescue AND there is a nursing mom there--she has accepted said kitty! Even though they have more kittens than they'd like, they found room for just one more.

We had a horrible storm tonight so I was happy that the little one was out of the storm and someplace safe, not to mention, someplace where she could be dry, warm, and getting fed. Why people don't spay or neuter their cats (and dogs) is beyond me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 17, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> The 3-3-1/2 week old kitty I found on the road today is with kitten rescue tonight--I couldn't keep her here because I didn't have the supplies to bottle feed her. Everything is closed on Sundays in our little village where I could've gotten KMF or bottles. Luckily, I know s/one who does kitten rescue AND there is a nursing mom there--she has accepted said kitty! Even though they have more kittens than they'd like, they found room for just one more.
> 
> We had a horrible storm tonight so I was happy that the little one was out of the storm and someplace safe, not to mention, someplace where she could be dry, warm, and getting fed. Why people don't spay or neuter their cats (and dogs) is beyond me.



Thank you for taking care of that baby, CWS.


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 18, 2011)

Leolady said:


> Is Cooper a Great Dane?  He is handsome.



Both of his parents looked like regular labs but when you see some of his puppy photos, his ears looked just like a great dane puppy's would. Now that he's huge, we see that his legs are ridiculously long.. I'm assuming there is a dane somewhere up his family line.


----------



## Leolady (Jul 18, 2011)

deepfryerdan said:


> Both of his parents looked like regular labs but when you see some of his puppy photos, his ears looked just like a great dane puppy's would. Now that he's huge, we see that his legs are ridiculously long.. I'm assuming there is a dane somewhere up his family line.


 
If there was a white patch on Cooper's chest, and a tiny bit of white on each of his paws; I would have thought my Great Dane Cereberus was lying on that dog bed!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 19, 2011)

Mink, the solid brown Australian Shepherd was rescued from a hoarder when he was 3 days old. She had 125 dogs, all of them mostly feral, and Mink's mother was injured during the rescue and had to be put down. He was handraised by dedicated foster mom, and I got him when he was 6 weeks old. 

Stella, the sorta Dalmation, came to me as a foster dog--she was just going to stay a little while. That was 2 years ago. She is an absolute doll, kind and gentle, and has the softest fur ever. She goes with me to school to teach kids about dog safety.

Trouble, the brown and white Aussie, was a gift. But I love him anyway.









I found Smudge the cat in the middle of the road one dark and stormy night. He was skinny enough to see thru, matted, and sick with a UTI. I took him to the vet, expecting to have him put down, but a round of antibiotics fixed him right up. He was obviously someone's pampered baby--declawed all the way around, enjoys being groomed and thinks that he is entitled to any lap that comes his way.






I put up flyers and advertised in the paper, but never found an owner--don't know how he came to be in the middle of the woods all alone.


----------



## chopper (Jul 19, 2011)

Sparrowgrass,  the picture of the three dogs is fantastic. They are so cute and posed so well. I am enjoying all of your stories. We have also rescued pets in the past. Right now our red golden retriever we have was given to us when a couple got divorced. She had spent many weekends in her house alone with the door propped open for her. She also spent too much time in a car when it was hot outside. Our golden retriever we already had took her in and they are now (have been for three years) a very happy couple.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've had more dogs than I want to count--mine and foster dogs. A friend of mine painted my dogs as a b'day gift...all but one have moved on now (the one with the "I-spy eye" is still with me--she's the one who looks as if she's in a wind tunnel). But they were all alive, except for the one with the glasses, when he painted these paintings for me:

James Talmadge Art

Dogs 1 and 2 are my dogs--all of them were rescued dogs. James is a very talented artist and I was very touched that the first "dog" paintings he ever did were for me. What a wonderful b'day gift. What a wonderful friend.

I love these two paintings--they hang in my office. They are 4 ft x 3 ft. The cockles of my heart are warmed whenever I look at the paintings--my dogs, captured for eternity by my friend. 

The Sheens have his paintings, as does Brooke Shields. I guess I'm in good company, except his original paintings that I have are DOGS! And MY dogs!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks, chopper.  They are waiting for 'cookies' (dog biscuits) and they know that they have to sit before they get them.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 19, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> I found Smudge the cat in the middle of the road one dark and stormy night. He was skinny enough to see thru, matted, and sick with a UTI. I took him to the vet, expecting to have him put down, but a round of antibiotics fixed him right up. He was obviously someone's pampered baby--declawed all the way around, enjoys being groomed and thinks that he is entitled to any lap that comes his way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one beautiful lilac point himalayan!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful animals, Sparrowgrass!

CWS, when I try to view your pics, I get a black screen that won't load.  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Selkie (Jul 19, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Beautiful animals, Sparrowgrass!
> 
> CWS, when I try to view your pics, I get a black screen that won't load.  Am I doing something wrong?



Just for information, an Adobe "Flash Player" must be installed into your browser in order to see CWS's web site he posted. I don't know whether you have one as a part of your browser, but that could be the problem.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 19, 2011)

Selkie said:
			
		

> Just for information, an Adobe "Flash Player" must be installed into your browser in order to see CWS's web site he posted. I don't know whether you have one as a part of your browser, but that could be the problem.



Good call, Selkie.  IPad has no access to Flash.  Will have to check it out on the PC.  Thanks!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 19, 2011)

This is our girl, Clover, who is almost three. She's a purebred Irish Setter rescue dog. Her previous owner thought she would get into the breeding business, but when she ended up overwhelmed with 8 rambunctious Setter puppies, quickly changed her mind and gave them all to an animal shelter in Duluth, MN. 

She is just about the sweetest dog you could ever imagine.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 19, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> This is our girl, Clover, who is almost three. She's a purebred Irish Setter rescue dog. Her previous owner thought she would get into the breeding business, but when she ended up overwhelmed with 8 rambunctious Setter puppies, quickly changed her mind and gave them all to an animal shelter in Duluth, MN.
> 
> She is just about the sweetest dog you could ever imagine.



She's adorable!  Just love all these pics!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 19, 2011)

She's adorable!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 19, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Good call, Selkie. IPad has no access to Flash. Will have to check it out on the PC. Thanks!


 Oh--right, James loves Flash. BTW, he did the graphics for the Cosby Show...and some stuff for Sesame Street as well. I don't have the jpgs on my laptop--they are on my stand-alone but it's upstairs where it is HOT. I can get them off that computer and post them if you'd like.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 19, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Oh--right, James loves Flash. BTW, he did the graphics for the Cosby Show...and some stuff for Sesame Street as well. I don't have the jpgs on my laptop--they are on my stand-alone but it's upstairs where it is HOT. I can get them off that computer and post them if you'd like.



Thanks!  I should be able to access them from my PC with Flash.  

Wow, what a talented James!  Loved the Cosby show!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 19, 2011)

He's a really great person--and a dog lover! He's adopted/taken in many an abandoned dog in his lifetime. I'm happy to count him as a friend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 19, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> This is our girl, Clover, who is almost three. She's a purebred Irish Setter rescue dog. Her previous owner thought she would get into the breeding business, but when she ended up overwhelmed with 8 rambunctious Setter puppies, quickly changed her mind and gave them all to an animal shelter in Duluth, MN.
> 
> She is just about the sweetest dog you could ever imagine.



She's beautiful!!  I love setters, knew one that was a good retriever...she'd go grab the human babies by the collar and drag them back in the yard when they wandered off.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 21, 2011)

Here is a funny story about my Smudge--he was very matted when I found him, and when he was at the vet, I asked Doctor Ben to shave him a little bit down below, because I could not tell if Smudge was male or female.  He did, and he said, "Yep, that's a boy! (Pause) No, wait a minute, there is no penis there.  But that is not a vagina!  I think this cat must be a hermaphrodite!"  

I went home and did some googling (cautiously--who knows what comes up when you insert certain search words!!) and found that poor Smudge must have had the surgery for UTI's.  In male cats, the urethra is narrow and blockages are common--to fix that, they sometimes (guys, quit reading right here!!)



split the penis open to make the urethra wider.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 21, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> Here is a funny story about my Smudge--he was very matted when I found him, and when he was at the vet, I asked Doctor Ben to shave him a little bit down below, because I could not tell if Smudge was male or female. He did, and he said, "Yep, that's a boy! (Pause) No, wait a minute, there is no penis there. But that is not a vagina! I think this cat must be a hermaphrodite!"
> 
> I went home and did some googling (cautiously--who knows what comes up when you insert certain search words!!) and found that poor Smudge must have had the surgery for UTI's. In male cats, the urethra is narrow and blockages are common--to fix that, they sometimes (guys, quit reading right here!!)
> 
> ...


 
More likely it was stones, not a UTI. 
This surgery is becoming more common (also in dogs), but in cats it can be fatal within days. The blockage in cats causes other infections, due to like you said, the passage being so narrow and not being able to pass any urine. Sometimes they do not survive the surgery if they have been blocked for more than a couple days.
So if your male cat stops eating and starts dripping a little blood you better get him to the vet immediately.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought the stones caused a UTI?  Anyhow, he is fine now, and he is a he.  Sort of.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 22, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> I thought the stones caused a UTI? Anyhow, he is fine now, and he is a he. Sort of.


 
The stones did cause the UTI, but the surgery was to remove the stones lodged in there, not for the UTI.

Glad he's all good.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 17, 2012)

*Princess Fiona: Are you a Cat Whisperer ?*

@ Fiona,

I have been meaning to ask, about the background on your Logo. Are u a cat Whisperer ? Which breed is the lovely little Kitten in your Logo ?

I am a cat fancier myself. Had 2 British Shorthair, a Silver Tabby and Blue Cream tiger who both lived to 22 yrs old ... At moment, I said, No more. I suffered terribly when they both passed on and at moment, just cannot as I travel alot for my profession and to see my two daughters who live in two different countries. 

Have nice wkend.
Margi. C.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 17, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Fiona,
> 
> I have been meaning to ask, about the background on your Logo. Are u a cat Whisperer ? Which breed is the lovely little Kitten in your Logo ?
> 
> ...



 No, I just collect cute cat pictures and change them frequently.  I am a cat fancier, have two of my own.  I don't know what breed that baby is, but it's so cute!  I'll have to start sharing my pictures of big cat kittens.

Here are my two, Smudge and Latté:


----------



## Addie (Feb 17, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Fiona,
> 
> I have been meaning to ask, about the background on your Logo. Are u a cat Whisperer ? Which breed is the lovely little Kitten in your Logo ?
> 
> ...


 
That is a long time for cats to live. I know what my granddaughter went through after her Siamese died at 17 y.o. Tasha was her best friend.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 17, 2012)

*@ Princess Fiona:  Stunning Kit Kats*

Wow how beautiful these two are, the patch with a mustache, he is sassy and the Seal Pt Siamese, well, he is stunning ... Looks like they are about to start some mischief !! They are such extraordinaire animals and truly funny too ... Thanks for sharing. Enjoyed. 
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 17, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Wow how beautiful these two are, the patch with a mustache, he is sassy and the Seal Pt Siamese, well, he is stunning ... Looks like they are about to start some mischief !! They are such extraordinaire animals and truly funny too ... Thanks for sharing. Enjoyed.
> Margi.



Smudge only tolerates me because I open the food cans.  Latté is my baby, she follows me everywhere and Shrek tells me she looks for me all day long.  She sleeps on me all night, she is also a talker.  We got her after someone threw her away when she was a baby.


----------



## Addie (Feb 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Smudge only tolerates me because I open the food cans. Latté is my baby, she follows me everywhere and Shrek tells me she looks for me all day long. She sleeps on me all night, she is also a talker. We got her after someone threw her away when she was a baby.


 
At one time I could honestly say I was not an animal person. Living on the farm, it didn't bother me when one of the chickens ended up on the dinner table, or when the pigs went to slaughter. Living in Texas, I was the one who called and watched the slaugher truck cut up the heaifer and pig for the freezer without any feelings of remorse. That is why we had them. Animals are here to serve us. And no, you can't have a pet because I will be the one who ends up feeding it and cleaniing up after it. But if I saw you neglect or abuse an animal, I would be the first one to report you. 

But ater watching Animal Planet for so long, I do not understand how anyone can abuse or neglect an animal.  When I see the conditions of living of some of those animals that the Houston ASPA rescue, I can't help but wonder about the heart of them when their will to live is so strong as to survive against all odds. Sometimes the animals are in such deplorable condition, I have to change the channel and come back later to see the results of the care given with so much love.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2012)

Latté wasn't even old enough to be weaned when a friend found her under a car in a parking lot.  She had sores on her paws from the hot pavement.  Friend already had 4 cats, so we took her.  At the time we thought she was a boy Himalayan...but no she was a Siamese baby girl.


----------



## Addie (Feb 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Latté wasn't even old enough to be weaned when a friend found her under a car in a parking lot. She had sores on her paws from the hot pavement. Friend already had 4 cats, so we took her. At the time we thought she was a boy Himalayan...but no she was a Siamese baby girl.


 
My granddaughter had a female Siamese named Tasha. She was my g'daughter's best friend. When my daughter (her mother) died, she cried and told everything to Sasha. Sasha was 17 y.o. when she died. She had her cremated and to this day has her ashes at her bedside. And the g'daughter is now in her mid 30's. I will always be grateful for Sasha. I was trying to deal with my own grief and was unable to be of much help to my g'daughter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2012)

I moved the pets and cats chat to this forum.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 18, 2012)

Here is Hootie. He is a 5 year old Malamute we took in after a customer of ours came in one day asking if anybody could help her with a pup. Seems her neighbor was going to jail for drug trafficking and asked her if she knew anybody who could take a 6 month old dog. She was moving into an apartment and couldn't do it,  so she hoped we may know somebody, or be able to ask around, because we spoke to lots of people every day. He was on a short rope with no house, and she was throwing kibble to him for the time being.  I went with my daughter that day to bring him home on a temporary basis and he never left...


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 18, 2012)

He's beautiful, Rock.  All of our dogs have been second hand, rescues, found or pound puppies.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 18, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> He's beautiful, Rock.  All of our dogs have been second hand, rescues, found or pound puppies.


That photo is in the summer after months of shedding and brushing. He looks a lot different this time of year.


----------



## Addie (Feb 18, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> He's beautiful, Rock. All of our dogs have been second hand, rescues, found or pound puppies.


 
I have a girlfriend in VA who will only adopt rescue dogs. Right now she has a blind sheep dog that was going to be put down. He had worked all his life and then went blind and couldn't do it anymore.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 18, 2012)

How timely that this thread got bumped again. As it happens, we just got home an hour ago from adopting a rescue dog. This is Abbie, a Basenji and Yellow Lab mix, and yes, she is every bit as sweet as she looks. Upon meeting me for the first time, the first thing she did was plop down next to me and give my ear a good washing. 







This is our other dog, Clover, who is also a rescue.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2012)

What pretty dogs, Steve!  I'm glad they have found a good home.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 18, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> How timely that this thread got bumped again. As it happens, we just got home an hour ago from adopting a rescue dog. This is Abbie, a Basenji and Yellow Lab mix, and yes, she is every bit as sweet as she looks. Upon meeting me for the first time, the first thing she did was plop down next to me and give my ear a good washing.
> 
> This is our other dog, Clover, who is also a rescue.



They're adorable, Steve!  Congrats!  Where are the cigars?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 18, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> They're adorable, Steve!  Congrats!  Where are the cigars?


No cigars, just a couple of cigar-shaped rawhides, I'm afraid.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 18, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> No cigars, just a couple of cigar-shaped rawhides, I'm afraid.



That works.  Basenjis don't bark, I've read, they kind of chortle.  Does Abbie bark?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 18, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> That works.  Basenjis don't bark, I've read, they kind of chortle.  Does Abbie bark?


I wondered the same thing before we picked her up. I was kind of hoping she wouldn't be a barker, but she seems to have no trouble in that area. Must be the yellow lab in her.


----------



## Addie (Feb 18, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Good call, Selkie. IPad has no access to Flash. Will have to check it out on the PC. Thanks!


 
When you bring it up on the comp. go to Original, Mixed Media. The painting on the right are her dogs.


----------



## Addie (Feb 18, 2012)

I am afraid that the little fella on the left has to do for me. There is no way I can take a dog outside for a walk a few times a day. I can't even walk to the end of the driveway. And I certainly can't afford vet bills. So, I am a strong believer that if you can't give a pet all of the proper care it deserves, including vet bills, then you have no business having a pet. And I have a lot of trouble bending over just to pick up a piece of paper. So that leaves out changing a litter box. I get to see Teddy Bear almost every day for about three hours. And my son shows up also at the other end of the leash. 

The dog cracks us both up. As soon as they step off the elevator, Teddie strains at his leash. My son undoes him and he rushes to my door Then when my son is too slow, he runs back to hurry him. He knows there are treats on the other side of the door.

I am so glad my son has him. He bought him for his wife just before she died. Teddy Bear was still a puppy when she died. That dog has been a lifesaver for him. He is a part of his wife. Only recently has Son #1 been able to talk about his wife and the dog in the same breath. 

Do any of you remember Johnny Carson making fun of folks who would baby talk to their pets? I used to agree with him. Guess what? Now my son and I both do it. Yes, we are guilty.

One last note. I want to thank all of you for taking in rescue animals. I would do the same if I could. Many studies have shown that elderly people live longer and healtheir lives when they have a pet to care for. Keep this in mind as you approach old age.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 19, 2012)

Addie, my mom is a lifelong animal lover, but her physical disabilities don't allow her to have a pet either.  She sure adores her grandbeagle though!  Glad Teddy Bear has his granny!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> I am afraid that the little fella on the left has to do for me. There is no way I can take a dog outside for a walk a few times a day. I can't even walk to the end of the driveway. And I certainly can't afford vet bills. So, I am a strong believer that if you can't give a pet all of the proper care it deserves, including vet bills, then you have no business having a pet. And I have a lot of trouble bending over just to pick up a piece of paper. So that leaves out changing a litter box. I get to see Teddy Bear almost every day for about three hours. And my son shows up also at the other end of the leash.
> 
> The dog cracks us both up. As soon as they step off the elevator, Teddie strains at his leash. My son undoes him and he rushes to my door Then when my son is too slow, he runs back to hurry him. He knows there are treats on the other side of the door.
> 
> ...



I'm a firm believer in animals helping us.  I couldn't sleep at night if I didn't have Latté to tell me "Goodnight."  

We now have an Admissions dog, Buster, in the facility.  He's a fast learner, he knows he gets loves and treats when he gets to my office.  I really have to remember to take my camera in...have to get his pic, too!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I'm a firm believer in animals helping us.  I couldn't sleep at night if I didn't have Latté to tell me "Goodnight."
> 
> We now have an Admissions dog, Buster, in the facility.  He's a fast learner, he knows he gets loves and treats when he gets to my office.  I really have to remember to take my camera in...have to get his pic, too!



 Admissions dog   You have, what, the pharmacy dog, the file room dog, the office dog Patron, wow!  What a great place!

Can't wait to see the pic!  What kind of dog is Buster, PF?


----------



## Addie (Feb 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm a firm believer in animals helping us. I couldn't sleep at night if I didn't have Latté to tell me "Goodnight."
> 
> We now have an Admissions dog, Buster, in the facility. He's a fast learner, he knows he gets loves and treats when he gets to my office. I really have to remember to take my camera in...have to get his pic, too!


 
The hardest part of being admitted is leaving their pets behind.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Admissions dog   You have, what, the pharmacy dog, the file room dog, the office dog Patron, wow!  What a great place!
> 
> Can't wait to see the pic!  What kind of dog is Buster, PF?



He is an Australian Shepard, the prettiest tan colored eyes!  File Room = Medical Records.  Patron is the MDS dog...he watches us do the assessments that get the bills paid for insurance, Medicaid and Medicare. 

He showed up the other day, trailing his leash and no handler...


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 22, 2012)

We went to 3 dog pounds and all they had were pits and chihuahuas.
This Red Min Pin (Crystal) found us at the 4th one. We have had her for a couple of months now. She can be brat!


----------



## Addie (Feb 22, 2012)

With ears like that she can hear all the other doggies in the neighborhood telling her to misbehave.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 22, 2012)

What a little cutie!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 22, 2012)

She does have that mischievous look about her...


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 23, 2012)

Got one of my shoes today and placed it in the middle of the garage but did not chew it. Took my daughters shoe the planter she has emptied (so she can sunbathe in it) and tried to bury it. Barfed on the carpet. Tried to get out the front door.

Those are just the ones I found about about today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 23, 2012)

If the cats hadn't been up to no good this morning I would have slept in, I turned off the alarm, did not hit the snooze.  Of course, their up to no good means that if I hadn't been half asleep they would've needed to be "rescued" again...if I have to get the vacuum out they are in big trouble!


----------



## Addie (Feb 23, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Got one of my shoes today and placed it in the middle of the garage but did not chew it. Took my daughters shoe the planter she has emptied (so she can sunbathe in it) and tried to bury it. Barfed on the carpet. Tried to get out the front door.
> 
> Those are just the ones I found about about today.


 
Would it be possible to send her to puppy school?


----------



## Claire (Feb 23, 2012)

I've only read a half dozen pages of this line, but I do want to say that Rosebud has become our much beloved companion after a bit of hardship,and actually considering returning her to the shelter.  One night I was crying my heart out, and friends and family consoled me but thought I was doing the right thing by returning her.  She'd jumped, several times, and tried to bite my face.  She'd bitten husband more than once (never actually breaking skin).  

She's small (I think she weighs in at 21 lbs now).  But all I could think of is that she'd not be acceptable when my elderly or children friends visited.  

Well, thanks to a lot of advice from my DC friends, but also ... I write a column for my local paper, and trainers came out of the woodwork to give me advice.  

We've now had and loved her for a year (it was our birthday present to ourselves a year ago).  

She's become a truly loving pet, and worth every minute we spent with her to get her there.  If I'd had a child or elderly relative living with me, I could not have done it.  I think the turning point was when I called the shelter and inquired about returning her.  I was in tears.  This is a no-kill place (Safe Haven), and I'd signed an agreement that I'd not do anything without them getting her back, first.  

Then ... I write a column occaisionally for the local paper.  I wrote about her, and people came out of the woodwork, wanting to help us.  Between them (some of them professionals) and my DC friends.  

She is NOT as well trained as I'd llike her to be, but I know that it is because we are being lazy.  But now she is well-known in our small town.  

My favorite ting about her?  When husband feeds her in the morning (for some reason she took against him when we first adopted her, him feeding her was part of the training thing), she eats her kibble, then finds me (usually reading a book), snuggles up to me as if to say, "thank-you" ... and burps.  It is so funny.

My other pets have been from litter, I've never had to deal with a shelter pet.  But it is worth every penny and hour.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 23, 2012)

every morning when i get up, i follow charlie's trail during the night. stuff knocked off, drawers opened. pillows topsy turvy. and so on. his latest is shoving the food and water feeders around the sun room. not a clue why he does this, and they aren't light. he flips his goody bowl over and then eats the treats off the floor. but i wouldn't trade him for a pot of gold.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 23, 2012)

I just wanted to share that the New England Saint Bernard Club recently donated the funds to pay to train a rescued Saint Bernard to be a service dog for a child with autism. The two are great pals! And, KUDOS to the club for doing that and making a difference in the life of Ryan and the Saint.


----------



## Addie (Feb 25, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I just wanted to share that the New England Saint Bernard Club recently donated the funds to pay to train a rescued Saint Bernard to be a service dog for a child with autism. The two are great pals! And, KUDOS to the club for doing that and making a difference in the life of Ryan and the Saint.


 
There was a piece in one of our local newspapers about that. The reporter said in a follow up piece that because of his piece the shelter received a plethera of donations. I love stories like that. It does warm the cockles of ones heart.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 5, 2012)

Puss and Boots was hanging off the screen door when I arrived at the house in the city. Not really a rescue pet--I've kept her in the house, given her food, etc., and Monday she goes to see my friend who is a vet to be spayed/vaccinated/and whatever else is needed. I've contacted 3 cat rescues--they are full. Hopefully I can find this little girl a home. I am allergic to cats and the DH has a dog that is not cat friendly. I don't want her to be harmed. But isn't she cute?!?


----------



## Addie (May 5, 2012)

Have you thought of placing an ad in the newspaper stating she has had all her vet needs taken care of? Once someone knows that she will not be an additional expense, someone will take her. Just state that a family member is allergic to her and that she is a much loved family pet. Make her sound too appealing to resist.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 5, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Puss and Boots was hanging off the screen door when I arrived at the house in the city. Not really a rescue pet--I've kept her in the house, given her food, etc., and Monday she goes to see my friend who is a vet to be spayed/vaccinated/and whatever else is needed. I've contacted 3 cat rescues--they are full. Hopefully I can find this little girl a home. I am allergic to cats and the DH has a dog that is not cat friendly. I don't want her to be harmed. But isn't she cute?!?



Of course, she's a kitty!  Good luck with finding her a home, too bad you can't keep her or I was closer so you could drop her off.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 5, 2012)

Having placed over 50 St. Bernards, I am partial to finding this little gal a home where she will be treasured and kept safe--I'd like her to be an indoor cat. PF--I could bring her to MN this summer!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 5, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Having placed over 50 St. Bernards, I am partial to finding this little gal a home where she will be treasured and kept safe--I'd like her to be an indoor cat. PF--I could bring her to MN this summer!




1184 Miles / 1906 Km to Minneapolis...have to think upon that one, when this summer?  I have several classes at work to take and I can't mess with that schedule.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 1184 Miles / 1906 Km to Minneapolis...have to think upon that one, when this summer?  I have several classes at work to take and I can't mess with that schedule.


I'm thinking the last 2 weeks of July, but I'll be closer to MT than MPLS and could be convinced to make a road trip to Bismark. I'm sooooo stuffed up right now it isn't funny. But then, I probably should've been more of a hard-ass and not given in to her crying. I let her in the bedroom--my bad.


----------



## Claire (May 6, 2012)

Anyone placing an ad for adoption absolutely should mention it in the ad if the pet is up-to-date on all its medical needs.  I worked for a vet for a year or so, and paid Safe Haven $200 for our Rosebud.  I considered it a bargain when I saw what she had:  All her shots were up to date.  She was chipped.  She had Heartguard and Frontline up to date (happens to be the brands I choose).  She was fixed so recently that her scar, very clean and neat, still was pink.  These are things that I would have done immediately upon adopting.  We do live in a small town (only 3 veterinary clinics, maybe a half-dozen vets), and my chosen vet knows the vet who had (voluntarily) done all the work.  This made the $150 adoption fee seem way low, so we upped it.  

Husband keeps saying, she's the last dog.  I keep telling him, never say never or always.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 6, 2012)

A responsible rescue organization will make sure the pets placed are vacc'd, sterilized, and, hopefully chipped. We did thyroid tests, hw tests (dogs were on hw meds when placed during hw season), and whatever else needed to be done, in addition to the needles, sterilization, and chip implant. A friend who is a vet donated her services, but we still had to cover the cost of the meds, tests, etc. We also would take the dogs to an 8 wk. obedience class before placement and commitment by the adopters to do another class. I am still in touch with many of the adopters. One of my favorite Saints is coming to stay with me for 2 weeks in July.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 6, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I'm thinking the last 2 weeks of July, but I'll be closer to MT than MPLS and could be convinced to make a road trip to Bismark. I'm sooooo stuffed up right now it isn't funny. But then, I probably should've been more of a hard-ass and not given in to her crying. I let her in the bedroom--my bad.



They have our mandatory classes spread out over the three months and my schedule is at work, so I'll check it out on Tuesday.  Going electronic is very easy, I don't know why they are making such a big deal out of it.

I can't ignore kitty crying, I always at least have to answer.  Latté does it to tell me it's time to go to bed.  And I already have indoor cats.

Bismark would be more doable, we could hit Mom's on the way, go through the Black Hills and then head to Bismark on the way home. 

What have you been calling the kitty?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 6, 2012)

*Homeless Kittens & Cats*

Good Afternoon,

Very interesting & informative thread and feedback ... 

Many many years ago, while the Vet and the Gals, stopped at a Petrol Station to fill up the gas tank; the Vet spotted a tiny 4 week old black kitten dragging a hind leg ... His heart went out, and he scooped up the poor little guy, Lucky Luciano and brought him into the car !

Well, having two of our own, also male, this was a bit complicated at least we thought ! Also, considering the mites, fleas, etcetra ... 

Lucky Luciano was immediately taken in by Nathalia and Naia, and thus, Mom Margi had to go along with the scenario. Free Vet Care to boot ! 

Of course, my two four legged sons, pedigree British Shorthairs, were miffed to say least at that moment, however, within a few days, they were all like a group of kids in a ball park ... each having their own sleeping nook and cranny, it was a happy bunch ...

I eventually had to find a home for Lucky as we were moving to Europe, and I could only take the Brits ... It was just overwhelmingly too difficult with the three ... My dear friend Maria, took Lucky in ... and he got settled in with Max, her grown Himalayan who was just too happy to have a friend to play with. 

My most recent anecdote, is about a Chef who is a Cat Whisperer, who I have met online aboard, another gastronomy forum. I have actually written an interview on him. If anyone is interested in adopting a kit kat or older cat and lives in the state of Florida, please drop me a PM. 

Have a nice Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 14, 2012)

Miss Kitty-cat is going to a local cat rescue group on Wednesday. I am of mixed emotions--if I weren't so allergic, she could be fun to have around. I know that there was room made for her because I had the vet work done. Hopefully, she will be adopted and be s/one's favorite kitty with whom to cuddle. PF, I don't know that I could handle being on benadryl until mid-late July. But I thank you for your offer from the bottom of my heart. She is a very special kitty-cat and I can only hope that the person who adopts her will realize that and treasure her. I've done my good deed for cats in 2012--2011 was to pick up that 3-week old kitten off the middle of the road and take it to kitten rescue--2010 was to trap a feral cat and get it sterilized. Can I sign off now as a person who helps cats? Have I done enough for stray cats? And, what is it about the City property that attracts them--could it be the "SUCKER" tattoo on my forehead?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Miss Kitty-cat is going to a local cat rescue group on Wednesday. I am of mixed emotions--if I weren't so allergic, she could be fun to have around. I know that there was room made for her because I had the vet work done. Hopefully, she will be adopted and be s/one's favorite kitty with whom to cuddle. PF, I don't know that I could handle being on benadryl until mid-late July. But I thank you for your offer from the bottom of my heart. She is a very special kitty-cat and I can only hope that the person who adopts her will realize that and treasure her. I've done my good deed for cats in 2012--2011 was to pick up that 3-week old kitten off the middle of the road and take it to kitten rescue--2010 was to trap a feral cat and get it sterilized. Can I sign off now as a person who helps cats? Have I done enough for stray cats? And, what is it about the City property that attracts them--could it be the "SUCKER" tattoo on my forehead?



Yes, you have a big stencil on your forehead that says,"cats stay away" so they are attracted to you!

It's okay, I really didn't think we could make it work having to wait so long anyway.  You would have ended up keeping her if you had to keep her for several months.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 14, 2012)

That's so kind of you, CWS.  You have more than given back!  Animal lovers are a special breed.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 14, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, you have a big stencil on your forehead that says,"cats stay away" so they are attracted to you!
> 
> It's okay, I really didn't think we could make it work having to wait so long anyway.  You would have ended up keeping her if you had to keep her for several months.


Oh--PF, I would've made it happen! I have no problem driving Miss Jeanne (the Volvo) on road trips! I just might have run out of Benadryl. Now, how to get rid of the tattoo...


----------



## CWS4322 (May 14, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> That's so kind of you, CWS.  You have more than given back!  Animal lovers are a special breed.


 Yeah-yeah. I just hate to see companion animals "thrown away" and couldn't let "fate" take it's course. A few years ago, there was a stray cat on the property. I tried to trap it, could not. In the spring, when I went to mow the lawn, the poor thing was dead under my lawn tractor...had I tried harder to trap / entice it...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Oh--PF, I would've made it happen! I have no problem driving Miss Jeanne (the Volvo) on road trips! I just might have run out of Benadryl. Now, how to get rid of the tattoo...



The tattoo will come off with a bit of water, the Mothership doesn't believe in permanent defacement.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 14, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The tattoo will come off with a bit of water, the Mothership doesn't believe in permanent defacement.


+1 We'll see! This tattoo has been on my forehead since I was 4 yrs old!


----------



## Skittle68 (May 14, 2012)

This is the little guy I rescued in the dead of winter:






His new family had him neutered, named him Sylvester, and send me periodic photos and updates. He weighed 5 lb when I found him, and how he's up to a hefty 10 lb.  So glad I grabbed him.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 14, 2012)

Skittle68 said:
			
		

> This is the little guy I rescued in the dead of winter:
> 
> His new family had him neutered, named him Sylvester, and send me periodic photos and updates. He weighed 5 lb when I found him, and how he's up to a hefty 10 lb.  So glad I grabbed him.



Beautiful cat.  Sylvester becomes him!


----------



## FluffyAngel (May 14, 2012)

I might have told this story before but the cat in my profile picture, my Chester Bug AKA Bug-a-mus, wasn't actually from a shelter but came to me after a nearby home fire.  I was out in the yard which is a field when he walked right up to me, singed whiskers, spark Burns on his Kitty face, raised up to stand on his hind legs and stretched those Kitty arm paws up, meowed and stole my heart. I was going to take him to the vet on Monday and get his shots & have him cleaned up & ready for his owners to come & claim him, or give him up because I had more animals than I could afford to care for at the time, but by the time Monday rolled around (it was a weekend), I was in Kitty love.  I never kept him inside in case his owners returned. I just couldn't believe someone wouldn't be looking for such a special animal. They never came back and I am so glad.  He is the most humble, loyal and loving cat I have ever seen with not one bad habit. His favorite thing is to lay like a baby in my arms on his back snuggling.  His fur has soaked up many tears from me. This cat was not Rescued. I was Rescued when he came into my life.  Now he loves our little Chihuahua Cocoa like she was his daughter - snuggles her and gives her his Kitty style bath.  I love this cat dearly . Irreplaceable. I will need therapy when he draws his last breath.


----------



## FluffyAngel (May 14, 2012)

He now resides inside due to tendencies for urinary tract infection & Prescription cat food and needing lots of snuggle time myself.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 14, 2012)

He would've stolen my heart too.  And I'm more of a dog person!


----------



## Claire (May 15, 2012)

Out of curiousity, has anyone ever heard of a dog that does not bark?  A few months ago, my next-door-neighbor adopted a dog from the Dubuque shelter.  he does not bark.  I've known some basengis, and they make more noise than this dog (who looks to me to maybe be part German shepherd, part beagle?  Who knows, but definitely not Basenji).  I'm definitely not complaining, but even they say they've only heard him bark one time (and it's now been months).  Their last dog was a beagle, and though we liked her, that gal could howl and bark for hours and hours and hours.  So the silent doggie is a good neighbor.  It's just that he is so quiet it doesn't seem right!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 15, 2012)

My beagle (a shelter dog) didn't bark at all for the first year or so we had her.  She has since demonstrated that she CAN bark, at deer, coyotes, and the occasional outdoor cat, but never at people, noises, or other dogs.  She doesn't whine or chortle either.


----------



## FluffyAngel (May 16, 2012)

Claire said:
			
		

> Out of curiousity, has anyone ever heard of a dog that does not bark?  A few months ago, my next-door-neighbor adopted a dog from the Dubuque shelter.  he does not bark.  I've known some basengis, and they make more noise than this dog (who looks to me to maybe be part German shepherd, part beagle?  Who knows, but definitely not Basenji).  I'm definitely not complaining, but even they say they've only heard him bark one time (and it's now been months).  Their last dog was a beagle, and though we liked her, that gal could howl and bark for hours and hours and hours.  So the silent doggie is a good neighbor.  It's just that he is so quiet it doesn't seem right!



I've never been so lucky. It's been the exact opposite for me. You know, where you might consider snipping the vocal chords (joking). I had one beloved dog & he was VERY loved, my sweet Sampson rest his doggie soul, he could bark an entire night if the air wasn't smelling right or there was a fluctuation on the barometric pressure (I assumed because my investigations into why he barked came up nill).


----------



## babetoo (May 16, 2012)

as you know i have two cats, charlie and thomas. last night my granddaughter left the back door open. they escaped. we searched and searched last night. we discovered they were missing about eight p.m. my granddaughter and her fiancé caught siting of them. but they ran. i keep hoping they will just come home. i have done everything i can think of. bulletin board by pool. call humane soc. no cats picked up. i keep trying to tell myself that they will come home when they get hungry or thirsty. neither one has even been outside cats. please hold good thoughts . thomas is eleven and i have had since a kitten. charlie is three and i found him as a kitten. i am devastated.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 16, 2012)

Oh, Babe, that's awful.  Sure hope they come home soon.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 16, 2012)

Miss Kitty-cat is on her way to her foster home. The cat rescue volunteer picked her up about 10 minutes ago. Yea! I will be able to stop the benadryl tomorrow. And, hopefully, she will get adopted soon. She's very sweet.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 16, 2012)

babetoo said:


> as you know i have two cats, charlie and thomas. last night my granddaughter left the back door open. they escaped. we searched and searched last night. we discovered they were missing about eight p.m. my granddaughter and her fiancé caught siting of them. but they ran. i keep hoping they will just come home. i have done everything i can think of. bulletin board by pool. call humane soc. no cats picked up. i keep trying to tell myself that they will come home when they get hungry or thirsty. neither one has even been outside cats. please hold good thoughts . thomas is eleven and i have had since a kitten. charlie is three and i found him as a kitten. i am devastated.


Hopefully they are with s/one like me who will take care of them until you can be re-united. Here are some suggestions: get photos to the HS, local cat rescue, dog rescue, more posters--corner store, gas station, liquor store, etc., offer a reward, contact vet clinics in the area and send/drop off a poster. Since people who find animals and care about the animals, they usually will contact the HS and a vet clinic.


----------



## FluffyAngel (May 16, 2012)

babetoo said:
			
		

> as you know i have two cats, charlie and thomas. last night my granddaughter left the back door open. they escaped. we searched and searched last night. we discovered they were missing about eight p.m. my granddaughter and her fiancé caught siting of them. but they ran. i keep hoping they will just come home. i have done everything i can think of. bulletin board by pool. call humane soc. no cats picked up. i keep trying to tell myself that they will come home when they get hungry or thirsty. neither one has even been outside cats. please hold good thoughts . thomas is eleven and i have had since a kitten. charlie is three and i found him as a kitten. i am devastated.



That's terrible news. I can relate. We once had an indoor cat that was about 10 years old got outside & a dog chased it away. It came back home 3 years later. I never give up hope on anything after that.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 16, 2012)

FluffyAngel said:


> That's terrible news. I can relate. We once had an indoor cat that was about 10 years old got outside & a dog chased it away. It came back home 3 years later. I never give up hope on anything after that.


+1


----------



## Claire (May 24, 2012)

Keep on hoping.  When my dog went MIA a number of years ago, I thought for sure she was a goner because she had no, and I do mean NO survival skills.  Even though I knew in my heart she was dead on the side of a road somewhere, I still placed a lost noticed in our local weekly.  Then, 8 days after her disappearance, a woman called me and said she'd read the notice, and thought her sister & family had found my dog, hiding out under a shed on their farm, several miles (and across a rock quarry) from where we live.  We weren't really holding out any hope, but got in the truck and sure as heck, there was this couple, their young son, and a skeleton somewhat resembling my little JR.  Husband and I were bawling like babies.  The child (I think he was something like maybe 8 or 9) who found her and coaxed her out refused to take renumeration.  She had gouges in her back where some predatory bird had attacked her.  My vet came in on a Sunday to check her over.  We had that beloved doggie for a few more years after that (she was already old when she wandered away), and because I write a column for that paper, she became a celebrety around my small town.  

Now I'm absolutely paranoid about keeping my dog in her fenced area or on a leash, in spite of the fact that she's shown no intention whatsoever of leaving us.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 7, 2012)

In September 2002, I received a call from a vet about a 15-month old Saint Bernard with Addison's. The people had scheduled a euthanasia appointment because they could not be bothered with maintaining this condition. A friend and I drove to Toronto (we left at midnight) because the appointment was scheduled for 8:00 a.m. Either we went to get her or else. The first stop on our way home was at the vet clinic. I had a file that was 1 inch thick. One of my dearest friends is a vet and has donated her time to care for rescue dogs that our organization took in. She's done emergency surgery (4.5 months pregnant) at 2:00 a.m. for us. We did blood levels on this girl and the friend who drove to TO with me, fostered her. Once we knew she was stable, I asked a couple who had adopted another dog if they'd give this girl a home. They agreed. This gal was the nanny Saint to both of their sons--waking the mom about 10 minutes before it was time to feed the babies at night. Yesterday, at the age of 11 years, and 5 days, the vet who first treated her (and always treated her), helped her cross over to Rainbow Bridge. She went in the arms of the ones who loved her best. The legacy she has left behind is she taught my friend, the vet, so very much about Addison's and this knowledge is something that my friend will be able to apply to other Addisonian cases for years to come. She also left behind 2 boys who loved her very much, and will always love her. She was one special gal--but her family was also very special. They stepped up to the plate--gave her her meds 2x a day, and loved her best. For a Giant to live more than 10 years, is always a bonus. For a Giant with Addison's to live to be 11, is frigging wild. The fact she did was a testament to the people who cared for her (I knew they were the perfect people for her), and the vet who cared for her. I am sad that she is gone, but so glad she had the best life she could and went with dignity in the arms of those who loved her.


----------



## Claire (Jun 7, 2012)

My latest with my shelter doggie is that I read a column from a local (I think) trainer in the paper.  We'd been having a problem with licking us excessively, and someone had written in about this problem.  We hate to yell at her or push her away, but it can be very, very annoying.  I use Rx meds in the winter for psoriasis and eczema, and as soon as I apply it, she'll try to lick it off.  Can't be good for her, and definitely not good for me.  And if you sweat!  

Well, this woman said to look at your dog, if you're petting him/her, stop, then fake a big yawn and look away.  Huh?  Surely it cannot be that simple?  I think she said it was the way mother dogs let their puppies know enough is enough (the time I had a mother & puppies, momdog would just leap out of the enclosure when she'd had enough of nursing and wanted to wean, so I never noticed this).

It just sounded way too simple, easy.

We got the paper on Weds, and it's Thurs night.  She's two years old (we call her birthday July 4th, but really have no idea, just going by the shelter's estimate), I doubt she was ever weaned (I think abandoned early), but I'll be damned.  Not quite two days.  She not only stops licking when we do that, but doesn't hardly start (neither of us minds a little friendly lick or two, just that she'll keep it up until it's driving you crazy).  

Who'd a thunk?

Anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## Addie (Jun 8, 2012)

When Son #1 brings Teddy Bear over he jumps up on my bed and starts licking me. And it is always my arms. I too have psoriasis on my arms and hands. I just thought he was giving me kisses. Sometimes I push him away. I asked my son if he does this at home to him. "No.".  He only jumps up on the bed when he wants to go out and knows my son is awake. But he doesn't lick him. I am going to try that yawn and looking away. I will let you know. Interresting.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 8, 2012)

Licking can be a stress reaction/anxiety thing. The yawn, turn away is a calming signal.


----------



## Claire (Jun 9, 2012)

Addie said:


> When Son #1 brings Teddy Bear over he jumps up on my bed and starts licking me. And it is always my arms. I too have psoriasis on my arms and hands. I just thought he was giving me kisses. Sometimes I push him away. I asked my son if he does this at home to him. "No.".  He only jumps up on the bed when he wants to go out and knows my son is awake. But he doesn't lick him. I am going to try that yawn and looking away. I will let you know. Interresting.


Addie, I have Psoriasis and Eczema, but it is seasonal.  She licks it and it drives me crazy (not the licking, but the fact that she's removing meds that I really could use, and probably wouldn't be good for her).  

Seriously, try the fake yawning thing.  I was really surprised.  Make a big yawn (not a polite one with your hand in front) and turn away.  It was strange how quickly it worked.


----------



## Claire (Jun 9, 2012)

I really want to know if anyone has success with this, as I've never heard of it before, and it has been immensely succesful with our dog.  And I mean quickly.  I mean, big, dramatic yawn and turn away.  Let me know how it happens for you, because we've had some issues with Rosebud, but didn't think this was much of one, but read about this in a local column, and within 48 hours, her licking was controllable.  I emailed the trainer who wrote the column to let her know how well it worked.  Fake yawn, very dramatic, turn away.  After years of trying to train dogs (and I have) to respond to "no kisses", this was a no brainer, and so much kinder.  Funny


----------



## Addie (Jun 9, 2012)

Claire said:


> Addie, I have Psoriasis and Eczema, but it is seasonal. She licks it and it drives me crazy (not the licking, but the fact that she's removing meds that I really could use, and probably wouldn't be good for her).
> 
> Seriously, try the fake yawning thing. I was really surprised. Make a big yawn (not a polite one with your hand in front) and turn away. It was strange how quickly it worked.


 
I have done this twice now and immediately he jumped off the bed and went over to his corner and went to sleep. The first time I did it, I didn't tell my son about it. Then the second time, I told him what I was going to do. He was sceptical. So I showed him. Again immediate response from Teddy Bear. 

In the wild, animals lick their wounds and they seem to heal faster. I wonder if this isn't their way of trying to heal your wounds. i.e. your psoriasis. Teddy Bear only licks the patches I have on my elbows. They seem to be related to stress. Right now I am concerned about the upcoming eye surgery and sure enough my elbows are breaking out. TB seems to be aware of this and just started licking them since March when all this started. I only put medication on them when they itch. Otherwise I just leave the patches alone. I have had psoriasis for more than 50 years. I don't even think about it unless I have a bad flareup or a spot itches.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 9, 2012)

This morning I woke up to Violet licking my arm. I actaully (as opposed to intentionally) yawned so quickly turned away and she curled up and went back to sleep! I don't have any skin poblems but do sweat a lot at night and have thought the dogs wanted the salt.


----------



## Claire (Jun 10, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have done this twice now and immediately he jumped off the bed and went over to his corner and went to sleep. The first time I did it, I didn't tell my son about it. Then the second time, I told him what I was going to do. He was sceptical. So I showed him. Again immediate response from Teddy Bear.
> 
> In the wild, animals lick their wounds and they seem to heal faster. I wonder if this isn't their way of trying to heal your wounds. i.e. your psoriasis. Teddy Bear only licks the patches I have on my elbows. They seem to be related to stress. Right now I am concerned about the upcoming eye surgery and sure enough my elbows are breaking out. TB seems to be aware of this and just started licking them since March when all this started. I only put medication on them when they itch. Otherwise I just leave the patches alone. I have had psoriasis for more than 50 years. I don't even think about it unless I have a bad flareup or a spot itches.



I do agree that I think our dogs are trying to "heal" our wounds.  Also the salt thing.  But they can get very annoying, especially when it is hot and you're sweating, and I cannot believe my prescription ointment can be good for her.  When I read this I was amazed at how quickly it worked and emailed the dog trainer who writes the local column.  

I think stress makes any and everything worse.  The first time I showed symptoms it was odd.  Over 50, and these red patches started showing up all over my body.  I didn't think psoriasis or eczema, because my father has always had a fairly severe version of the former, and a sis, when young, had the latter, and it didn't look like either.  When I pointed it out my regular doc asked me if I have a family history of eczema or psoriasis.  Both.  next thing I knew, my hair was falling out in clumps.  Eczema on the bod, psoriasis on the head.  I only had that one bad year.  But bad it really was.  I'm hoping for good luck in the future!  And for you, too!


----------



## Addie (Jun 11, 2012)

Claire said:


> I do agree that I think our dogs are trying to "heal" our wounds. Also the salt thing. But they can get very annoying, especially when it is hot and you're sweating, and I cannot believe my prescription ointment can be good for her. When I read this I was amazed at how quickly it worked and emailed the dog trainer who writes the local column.
> 
> I think stress makes any and everything worse. The first time I showed symptoms it was odd. Over 50, and these red patches started showing up all over my body. I didn't think psoriasis or eczema, because my father has always had a fairly severe version of the former, and a sis, when young, had the latter, and it didn't look like either. When I pointed it out my regular doc asked me if I have a family history of eczema or psoriasis. Both. next thing I knew, my hair was falling out in clumps. Eczema on the bod, psoriasis on the head. I only had that one bad year. But bad it really was. I'm hoping for good luck in the future! And for you, too!


 
I am very fortunate that I am using Taclonex. It cost $503.00 a tube. You read it right. $503.00 a tube. Fortunately for me, I get two tubes a month and I don't have to pay a cent. But it does keep my psoriasis under control. I have had psoriasis for more than 50 years. Two of my kids have it also. I have lost count of the number of times I have gone into complete remission. I have no idea why. Once I had such a severe flareup, I had to go into the hospital for a week. Unless I itch, I don't even notice it anymore. Stress plays a major role. I have a friend that has it really bad. I feel so sorry for him. He went on Embrel and it really worked for him. Sometimes I get irritated when someone will ask me "Eeew, what is that?" "Leprosy. Don't touch it or you will make that part of my body fall off. Then you will have to sweep it up." They run the other way. I love playing with peoples' minds.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 15, 2012)

Addie said:


> I am very fortunate that I am using Taclonex. It cost $503.00 a tube. You read it right. $503.00 a tube. Fortunately for me, I get two tubes a month and I don't have to pay a cent. But it does keep my psoriasis under control. I have had psoriasis for more than 50 years. Two of my kids have it also. I have lost count of the number of times I have gone into complete remission. I have no idea why. Once I had such a severe flareup, I had to go into the hospital for a week. Unless I itch, I don't even notice it anymore. Stress plays a major role. I have a friend that has it really bad. I feel so sorry for him. He went on Embrel and it really worked for him. Sometimes I get irritated when someone will ask me "Eeew, what is that?" "Leprosy. Don't touch it or you will make that part of my body fall off. Then you will have to sweep it up." They run the other way. I love playing with peoples' minds.



Not laughing at your psoriasis. You have a wonderful, wicked sense of humour.


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Not laughing at your psoriasis. You have a wonderful, wicked sense of humour.


 
My biggest joy in life is doing or saying things that blow folks right off their feet. Nothing to hurt them physically, just mentally. I only do it to folks that deserve it. Rude, ill mannered folks.  Like the leprosy. Is there any one who hasn't seen the movie about Father Damien? The priest that worked with the lepers in Hawaii? They used the real lepers in Molokai and paid them to be in the movie. So you get to really see the damage the disease does. Today they have medicine and vaccines to stop the progress of the disease. And BTW your feet and hands do not fall off. 

When I lived in Hawaii, the colony was still there. You could visit the island, but the only thing that was there to look at was the scenery and the residents/patients. No facilities for tourists. Most of the regular residents are now gone, and they do have some facilities for tourists. They are in the process of developing the island for tourists. 

Did you know that we had a colony for lepers in Louisiana? It no longer exists. But the patients were kept under lock and key. Leprosy is contagious, but with the medicines and vaccines, and it is caught early, it can be contained and stop the contagious part. Leprosy seem to be a disease of tropical local. More than you wanted to know.


----------



## Claire (Jun 17, 2012)

Addie said:


> My biggest joy in life is doing or saying things that blow folks right off their feet. Nothing to hurt them physically, just mentally. I only do it to folks that deserve it. Rude, ill mannered folks.  Like the leprosy. Is there any one who hasn't seen the movie about Father Damien? The priest that worked with the lepers in Hawaii? They used the real lepers in Molokai and paid them to be in the movie. So you get to really see the damage the disease does. Today they have medicine and vaccines to stop the progress of the disease. And BTW your feet and hands do not fall off.
> 
> When I lived in Hawaii, the colony was still there. You could visit the island, but the only thing that was there to look at was the scenery and the residents/patients. No facilities for tourists. Most of the regular residents are now gone, and they do have some facilities for tourists. They are in the process of developing the island for tourists.
> 
> Did you know that we had a colony for lepers in Louisiana? It no longer exists. But the patients were kept under lock and key. Leprosy is contagious, but with the medicines and vaccines, and it is caught early, it can be contained and stop the contagious part. Leprosy seem to be a disease of tropical local. More than you wanted to know.



I have visited both colonies.  As of I think 2000, they were keeping it open for those elderly "lepers" who still needed a place to stay.  I visited the one in Hawaii simply because I lived in Hawaii, we were both raised Catholic, and it seemed interesting.  In those days it was still very active, with GS nuns who kept it going, and in order to get there, you had to ride a mule down, and children weren't allowed.  You could take a small plane.  When Father Damien became a saint, husband and I cheered.

Then we were on the road in a trailer and truck, and we were near Carville.  I told Jer that it used to be a leper colony.  He was interested, so I called around and found out that there were still a few living there; that it was in the process of transferring to be a  Louisiana National Guard base, but the lepers would be allowed to live out their lives there (as is what happened in Hawaii, it is now a part of the National Park Service system).  When we arrived at Carville, the GIs directed us to the office/museum.  The nun running the shop told us that the nun who normally gave a tour was sick, would we mind being guided by one of the residents.  No, not at all.  As in Kaulapapa, it was fascinating.  As at Kaulapapa, we left amid hugs, and gratitude from and for those with the disease (the residents of these "leper colonies" were experimented upon, and helped to find the ways that Hansen's disease is now arrested and victims no longer have to be quaranteened and no longer lose cartilage that used to disfigure them).  

I remembered Carville because of a book I read when I was maybe 10, a memoir of a young girl who was placed there in the 50s or 60s.  Kaulapapa is infamous for Father Damien and the novel _Hawaii_ by James Michener.

Both tours were given by Hansen's disease victims, and their stories were fascinating.  

I know this is WAY off topic, but a subject I could not help but chime in with.  The trip to Kaulapapa was especially touching, I still cry when I repeat it.  How often does someone say to you (it was late April) "Who paid your taxes on time?"  "Well, thank you.  I'm alive, and have a lovely son in the U.S. Navy, who was taken from me at birth, and the only reason I even know him and am alive today is because good people like you pay your taxes."


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 4, 2012)

That cat I found in April, was so allergic to, and vetted, was adopted today!!!!!Yea!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 4, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> That cat I found in April, was so allergic to, and vetted, was adopted today!!!!!Yea!



That is great news!  Love when a stray finds their fur-ever home!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree, that is fabulous CWS


----------



## taxlady (Aug 4, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> That is great news!  Love when a stray finds their fur-ever home!


+1


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 4, 2012)

I've rescued and re-homed quite a few strays, and I always tell the person that if it isn't working out, I will gladly take the cat back, no questions asked. I'll even come get him/her. I also do a 6 month check in, just so I know everyone is still happy. Well, one time when I sent a message to the people who were so excited to have a beautiful long haired white cat, they responded that she had accidents on the floor (they stated it in a not so nice way), and they had to "get rid of her". I am still so angry about that. Maybe she was having accidents from the stress of everything changing on her again, because for the couple weeks I had her, she always went in the box.  I honestly don't want to know how they "got rid of her." I didn't even respond.  I just sent a message to the people who took my most recent rescue. I hope they respond... He was the sweetest cat I've met in a long time. A couple weeks after they took him they sent me a picture, said they'd named him sylvester, and that everyone loved him.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 4, 2012)

I had a cat who had been found on the street and who occasionally peed in inappropriate places. These weren't accidents. They were intentional. E.g., she climbed into a box of books, on top of the books (while I was watching), and peed; she peed on my clothing; she peed on the floor. I considered having her put down, but I decided that inappropriate peeing wasn't a capital offence. This was when I had had her for less than a year. She never really stopped doing it, but didn't do it as much. She lived with me for 15 years, until she died.


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 4, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> I had a cat who had been found on the street and who occasionally peed in inappropriate places. These weren't accidents. They were intentional. E.g., she climbed into a box of books, on top of the books (while I was watching), and peed; she peed on my clothing; she peed on the floor. I considered having her put down, but I decided that inappropriate peeing wasn't a capital offence. This was when I had had her for less than a year. She never really stopped doing it, but didn't do it as much. She lived with me for 15 years, until she died.



I don't think the white cat was having accidents either. I imagine it was either intentional, and hopefully would have stopped after she got more settled in, or it's possible they didn't keep the little box clean, and she was finding other spots to go. They also had another cat, which makes the dirty little box even more likely. I really don't know. I was so disgusted that they didn't call me, I didn't even ask.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 4, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> I don't think the white cat was having accidents either. I imagine it was either intentional, and hopefully would have stopped after she got more settled in, or it's possible they didn't keep the little box clean, and she was finding other spots to go. They also had another cat, which makes the dirty little box even more likely. I really don't know. I was so disgusted that they didn't call me, I didn't even ask.


That is awful that they didn't call you.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 4, 2012)

Catwoman:  I had two British Shorthair male kit kats who lived for 22 years.

Not going in their Litter, is a message ... My viewpoint is, that they are unhappy and / or sick. Cats are very tidy ... and it is also a " turf marking " however, it is quite clear, something is wrong ...

We feed alot of strays in Madrid Capital Alleyways ... and now in Gargano Peninsula, Puglia too. 

They have a language that says alot more than we understand ... 

Listen carefully. 

Best regards and have wonderful summer, 
Margaux.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 4, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> That is great news!  Love when a stray finds their fur-ever home!


+1 It only cost me $232. Oh, the rescue group is sending $50 to me to cover the cost of the spay...at humane society rates, I paid $95 for that! . I wonder which vet is doing the group's spays for that...I've got another stray cat on the property...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 4, 2012)

That is wonderful Skittle 

There should be more people like you out there 



Skittle68 said:


> I've rescued and re-homed quite a few strays, and I always tell the person that if it isn't working out, I will gladly take the cat back, no questions asked. I'll even come get him/her. I also do a 6 month check in, just so I know everyone is still happy. Well, one time when I sent a message to the people who were so excited to have a beautiful long haired white cat, they responded that she had accidents on the floor (they stated it in a not so nice way), and they had to "get rid of her". I am still so angry about that. Maybe she was having accidents from the stress of everything changing on her again, because for the couple weeks I had her, she always went in the box.  I honestly don't want to know how they "got rid of her." I didn't even respond.  I just sent a message to the people who took my most recent rescue. I hope they respond... He was the sweetest cat I've met in a long time. A couple weeks after they took him they sent me a picture, said they'd named him sylvester, and that everyone loved him.


----------



## Claire (Aug 5, 2012)

Anytime I've had cats, their "accidents" have not been accidents, period.  They've been (OK, can't resist) pissed off because of having to move their litter box or share it.  

The one time I had a dog start to "leak", I went to the vet, who did a full blood work-up, and found she had kidney disease.  The Science Diet k/d stopped her peeing in the wrong places.  She was given a few months to live, and lived for 18 months (without ever pissing on the bed again). 

Assuming you have a clean room with a cleaned daily litter box, if suddenly your cat quits using it, look for emotional upheaval (i.e., a new pet in the house, or for that matter, a new child or husband), and work on that.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 5, 2012)

here's our most recently rescued pet: mush the cat.







we went to the shelter, found the american league east cellar and rescued him.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> +1


+2


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

Buckytom.

Beautiful feline. Thank you for sharing photo. He is all personality.

Have lovely August.
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

*Chef, Culinary Instructor, Cat & Kitten Foster Parent*

Chef Ed Buchanan is a Chef, Culinary Instructor and Cat & Kitten Foster Care Rescuer, often called a Cat Whisperer ... 

His email:  chefedb60@hotmail.com 

He is a blogger and works with The West Palm Beach, Florida Cat & Kitten Shelters ( which do not perform elimination of species ). 

I highly recommend for those interested to email Ed and Barbara, his lovely wife if you have any questions such as:

Urinating out of the box
Dietary Care
Medical
Personalities and Understanding their Cat Language 
Etcetra.

He is a true Hero, and caretaker of the homeless kits, cats, ageing and injured.

Kind regards.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2012)

BT, what a gorgeous cat! And that little baseball cap is adorable.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

And people think I'm a bit over-the-top because I made coats for the girls...a batter's helmet for a cat? (It is very cute--my Newfie had a baseball visor...among other hats/bandanas/bibs).


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> BT, what a gorgeous cat! And that little baseball cap is adorable.


 
The cat is delightful, but the cap has to go. A Boston Red Sox one would look so much betterr. Right Andy?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 5, 2012)

thanks, everyone. mush is a really good boy.

the batters helmet was actually a cup within which ice ceeam was once served.

mush really did come from a shelter. he was rescued from a "crazy cat lady" house with 27 other cats. 

hmmm, 27 cats, 27 world championships. i'm beginning to see a theme.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2012)

If I was one of those rich witches like the Helmsley woman, and I was to leave my fortune to cats, I would have several stipulations. The funds are only to be used for supplies for neutering/spaying provided the cost was matched by the donation of the surgeons time. That is where the biggest expense is. I don't see why they can't take a third year student in vet medicine and have them do a stint doing the surgeries. 

Unfortunately, my son still can't afford to have Teddy Bear neutered. Everytime either one of us has the money combined to get the job done, something else comes up. And Teddy has to wait. We have several programs that offer to pay for part of it, but it still is not enough. The last visit to the vet Tedddy got all his yearly shots. And he needed a new rabies license, then a haircut, etc. It all came to over $200.00. We are both living on SS and/or Disability money. It really disturbs me that we can't not afford this simple procedure. And I say "we" even though Teddy belongs to my son. Fortunately, Teddy in his daily walks has not come across any females in heat. Although he will jump anything in his path.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

Addie,

To my knowledge there are shelters which provide this service based on scale or gratis ... I had posted some info on a friend who is a Foster Cat & Kitten Caretaker in West Palm Beach: chefedb60@hotmail.com 

Perhaps Ed and Barbara can assist in a Boston Shelter which can provide the neuturing operation.

Why don´t you write him and her ?  Just mention, that we blog together.

Thanks, have a wonderful August.
Margi.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks Margi. I will contact them when my son comes over tonight. Anything that helps is deeplly appreciated.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

Addie,

Ed and Barbara Buchanan are wonderful people, and Ed is a Culinary Instructor and Chef. They care for rescued kits and cats, and work with all the various shelters in Florida ( West Palm & Palm Beach Beach ). Perhaps, they have a contact for you. 

Keep me posted,
Have a lovely summer Addie,
Margi.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Addie,
> 
> Ed and Barbara Buchanan are wonderful people, and Ed is a Culinary Instructor and Chef. They care for rescued kits and cats, and work with all the various shelters in Florida ( West Palm & Palm Beach Beach ). Perhaps, they have a contact for you.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Margi. I have the info written down and my son is coming over this afternoon.


----------



## Claire (Aug 7, 2012)

When I got my doggie from a no-kill facility (Safe Haven), I told my mother that I'd spent the money she gave us for our birthdays on a new dog (my husband fell in love with a photo in the paper).  Mom said, no way you got a dog for $150, even a mutt from the shelter costs more than that.  

I told her $180, and I tossed in $20 as a donation.  Are you ready for this?

She was bathed just before we picked her up.
She had been chipped.
All her shots were done.
She'd been Frontline'd
She'd been recently fixed.

Safe Haven asked for references.  They called 4 people and asked if we were good pet parents.  

I agreed in advance that if I couldn't keep her for any reason, I was to contact them first, to take her back (I actually came close to doing this because she was quite aggressive at first).  With a lot of help from my DC friends and some trainers who read my column, it worked and we were able to keep her.

I worked with a vet for a year, and my sister worked for a vet for many years.  People need to know there is no such thing as a "free" pet.  It's irresponsible to keep a pet without "fixing" it, unless you are a real breeder.  My own vet looked at Rosebud's paperwork and accepted her, because she knew the volunteer vet who had done her workup.  

All of the things that were done for her, I'd have done immediately.  Trust me, it would have cost well over the $200 I paid for her.  

People mean well when they adopt a pet, but often they don't think about the expenses.  To me, "fixing" a dog or cat should come before feeding, even.  Especially if it is a male.  Once upon a time, many years ago, I decided that I wouldn't have any male pets.  All of ours wandered.  I only recently learned that Mom never fixed male dogs/cats.  I guess it's sort of, well, it can't get pregnant, so it isn't my problem.  As a result, I only have had girls.  

Another thing is that many people have a "thing" about large dogs as opposed to smaller.  We're talking expenses here, right?  Some things go by the pound; anesthesia, Frontline, Heartworm meds.  You should remember that when deciding on a pet.  Can you afford an 80 pound dog?  

Training.  You can, if you wish to, get away with bloody murder with a small dog.  A large dog needs to be trained (yes, the smaller ones should be, but if a 20 lbs dog bites your ankle, it is not the same as a 90 lb dog biting a child's face).  ... and I might add, really, really trained.  A big part of the reason I almost returned Rosebud was that she can jump 4+ feet and was jumping and snapping at my and my husband's faces.  We trained her out of it.  If she was a large dog, I don't think I could have done that.  

Just remember, think of the expense when you adopt.  The $200 I spent to "buy" Rosebud from the shelter was a fraction of what I'd have spent had I just picked her up on the side of the road.  I just think people should bear in mind that you may well mean well, but it is a life-time commitment.  And it is not cheap.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 7, 2012)

Shreddy was a "free kitten". I made the vet appointment for the day I picked him up. I brought Shreddy to the vet on the way home. I had him neutered when he was old enough.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 7, 2012)

My first "free to good home" Newfoundland rang up a $1000 vet bill within the first three weeks. She was in whelp and had to have an emergency C-section. My first "free to good home" Saint Bernard was heartworm positive and had a severe kidney infection...even treated for hw at clinic cost, his first 10 days drained 1200 from my bank account (and that was before he was neutered!). Moral of the story: there is no such thing as a "free to good home" pet. This was in the 1990s. You can imagine what two dogs, same sizes, same conditions, would cost today.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 7, 2012)

*Kitten & Cat Foster Parent Chef Ed Buchanan*

Photo Courtesy: Chef Ed Buchanan - West Palm Beach, Florida 
E-Mail: chefedb60@hotmail.com 

This is the gentleman, I had recommended Addie to E-Mail in reference to her dilemma. 

Chef Ed and his wife Barbara, foster care and rescue kittens and cats of all ages. They provide rescue as they are too young for adoption, medicinal care and uncountable love.

Ed and Barbara work with numerous Shelters in Florida, and diligently labor to save the lives and find exemplary homes for their beloved kittens and cats they come into contact with and help. 

This Photo is of one of Ed´s latest rescues, a baby Bengal Kitten, just a couple of weeks old. For those interested in adoption, assistance A to Z and / or helping out, please contact Chef Ed.


----------



## Addie (Aug 7, 2012)

I have to agree with you completely and other DC members. I don't have my own pet because I can't even bend over to change the water or food bowl. And If I can't give a pet the complete care and love they deserve, then I have no business having one. 

When my son got the Maltese dog for his wife as a companion, he bought the dog from a registered breeder. Both parents are AKC registered. But I have to admit, I was in somewhat of a shock at just how responsible he is as a pet owner. He takes Teddy out three or more times a day for an hour or more walking. Even in the most horrible weather. There are a couple of fat overweight Malteses in the neighborhood and it disgusts him that anyone can let their pet get like that. With enough exercise and the proper amount of the right food, it doesn't need to happen. Everywhere he takes Teddy, folks have treats that they give him. So Teddy has to get more exercise than he would if he was a lazy dog. Every-time Teddy gets a haircut, he looks like a refugee dog. All bones. The vet said he was too thin the last time he took him to see him. My son took that as a compliment. Teddy gets enough food, and enough exercise. 

Every time he takes Teddy out he grabs a handful of inexpensive sandwich bags to pick up any of his droppings. There are only two places where he will let him off the leash. At the beach providing there are no non-fixed female dogs romping around and in heat. He knows all the dogs that go there. Also there is a station that you can grab plastic biodegradable bags to pick up the droppings on your dog. The other place is the huge fenced in ball park just a stones throw from his house. The same rules apply there. Last year there was a hawk family that had a nest and some babies in the nest. They looked down of all white Teddy and thought he would make a good meal. That's another story. 

All other times he keeps him on the leash. He does not let him run loose nilly willy. He is very conscious of his dietary needs. He makes sure he gets his heart-worm med every month. In the warm weather he checks Teddy for ticks every time he brings him back in the house. Even if the dog hasn't been in grass. As a baby, Teddy had a habit of loving to nip the back of ankles. That came to a quick stop. Teddy is a fun dog. But my son will tolerate no nonsense when it comes to bad behavior. He constantly keeps up with his training so that he won't forget it. 

When his wife died shortly after they got Teddy, the poor dog was lost. My son kept that dog at his side every single day, all day long. They both shared the loss together. He really surprised me in just how responsible a pet owner he is. 

The last dog he had was a mixed breed amputee that he got from the dog pound. That dog went everywhere with him also. The only problem with her was that she just loved everyone. He held her in his arms when it came time to put her down.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 7, 2012)

*Addie: We do not have pets because we travel alot*

Thanks so much for your anecdotes. I always enjoy your short stories ... and the wise advice between the written lines ...

The Vet and I do not own any pets any more because we travel alot and are not home all day. The Gals, one  lives in Switzerland & the other in Saint Augustine, Florida now ... Then, still have Mom Eva in Florida, and so, when we cross the Big Blue Pond, it would be quite complicated with two kit kats ... 

I like dogs, however, I am more of a Feline Woman. 

My husband has a horse and 2 donkies, at the stables at one of the Vet. Hospital Clinics he does research at ... This is a bit different, as they are not in a small apartment ! 

Years ago, I had two British Shorthair Cats, a black and a blue cream who lived until they were 22 yrs. old.

I also grew up with a Seal Point & a Blue Point Siamese ...

However, now we just do not wish to take on the long term commitment. 

I wanted you to see the little Bengal Tiger Kitten, so you would know, they type of Foster Parent Ed is ... 

Kind regards.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 7, 2012)

That Bengal Tiger Cub is soooo cute.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 7, 2012)

Claire said:


> When I got my doggie from a no-kill facility (Safe Haven), I told my mother that I'd spent the money she gave us for our birthdays on a new dog (my husband fell in love with a photo in the paper).  Mom said, no way you got a dog for $150, even a mutt from the shelter costs more than that.
> 
> I told her $180, and I tossed in $20 as a donation.  Are you ready for this?
> 
> ...


Our adoption application to adopt a Saint or Newf was 12 pages long, required 2 personal references, a vet reference, credit check, and a trainer reference / boarding kennel. I was often told adopting one of our dogs was tougher than adopting a child or getting a mortgage.  There were also 2 home visits prior to adoption, 1-month follow up visit, and every month check-ins for 6 months, then the adoption contract was signed (15 pages). I still know where each of the dog's are, and hear from each adopter regularly. I also am friends with those who no longer have a rescued Saint/Newf from our group, but have moved on. I also am there for the adopters when it is time to say good-bye. It was a lot of work, the dogs were sterilized, chipped, vax'd, hw tested and on meds, trained, groomed, socialized, but most importantly, loved while awaiting a fur-ever home and treasured once they had a permanent place to hang their leashes. I can't do rescue anymore because of the financial drain and because I have to be available to go to MN on a moment's notice. I can get the chickens to the farm, Cliff to his "fosters" but could not get 3-4 Saints to fosters or have kennel help come in while away. I miss it, but I'm also glad that part of my life is behind me. It was emotionally very, very draining. But, some of my closest friends are those I met because of the dogs.

I have Cliff because the adoption didn't work out. I have had 5 dogs because the adoption didn't work. I promised to take the dogs back, and I did. Not that I wanted to, not that it was convenient, but that was my promise. Several of the dogs that didn't fit were dogs that were dumped on us by other rescue groups...don't get me started on not knowing the breed and placing it...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 7, 2012)

*Tax Lady: The Bengal Kitten*

Buonasera, Good Evening, 

He is divine ... Not just cute !  I would take him or her ( I hadn´t been told the gender yet ) however, he or she is in West Palm Beach and that is worlds away ... 

This kitten is heavenly ... So sweet ... 

Thanks for your feedback,
Margi.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 7, 2012)

That kitten is just precious.  Is Bengal a type of house cat, or is it a baby tiger?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 7, 2012)

Buonasera Dawgluver, Good Evening, 


Bengal Tiger Cats are an Asian Pedigree Breed of Domestic Cat, not leopard or ocelot ... 

I am uncertain if this very young kitten is a pedigree or one of his or her parents got out and had an evening frolic with an alley cat --- however, none the less, he or she has been rescued and my friend Chef & Culinary Instructor Ed is a foster parent for kits and cats of all ages, in need of assistance, until homes can be found.

Good people. 

Thanks for your support,
Margi.


----------



## chopper (Aug 7, 2012)

We had a dog that we got from an animal rescue place. He picked out my son by following him around. He was a black lab and St Bernard mix. He kind of looked like a giant black lab or a little like a Newfoundland. He was my sons soulmate. He Had arrival failure after a couple of years and we had to get shots for him each month. Because he was such a big dog, the shots were over 100 dollars each. He also had a couple of hospitalizations, and everything was expensive because he was a giant dog. When his liver gave out and we had to put him to sleep it was a sad, sad day. Every penny we spent on him was worth it, but it sure was the most expensive dog we ever had. 




No...he couldn't ride a bike, but he looked great in a bike helmet, don't you think???

He was already named Elvis when we got him, but we changed his name to Shadow.


----------



## Claire (Aug 7, 2012)

Addie, thank you for saying what needs to be said, that is that if you cannot care for a pet, no matter how heart-breaking it can be, just say no.  It truly can break your heart to want a companion, but also can break your heart to have an animal you cannot care properly for.  Luckily, we're still active and relatively young (57 and 65), so were able to care for our new doggie, although she was a trial.  My parents love to care for my siblings' pets, but have decided they cannot have their own any more.  So they sort of "borrow" my sibs pets for a weekend here and there.  Baby doggie is our love child, she is sitting behind me.  There are many people who think I'm odd because i believe in crate training.  She loves her crate.  Because I knew I was going to have to ship my first doggie (lived in Hawaii), a friend/breeder showed me how to crate train my first dog.  Rosebud was completely and totally crate trained when we adopted her.  We keep her crate in the living room, and she believes it is her bedroom.  She often goes into her crate when life gets to be a bit too much for her.  She actually has a sort of ESP, she knows if we're going to leave the house for any reason, and goes into the crate and lies down.  At least once or twice a day, she just goes into her crate to take a nap.  

The best thing you can do for your doggie is crate train her (him).


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 7, 2012)

What a handsome boy, Chopper!

We got a third-hand Dalmation, from one of my former students, years ago.  She was overweight and a trip to the vet confirmed she had heartworm.  We had her treated, of course.  A sweet and lovely dog, but a very expensive girl!  She also got some huge lipomas (fatty tumors) that needed to be removed.  She was the biggest and most expensive dog, healthcare wise, we've had so far.

My mom dearly loves dogs, but is elderly and physically unable to care for one anymore.  She has offered to beagle-sit, but beagle is so strong, there's no way Mom could take care of her.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 7, 2012)

Roe got loose from me in the hallway today, she went tearing down the hall, tail wagging and she hops when she runs.  She was laughing at me over her shoulder.  I finally caught up to her in the pharmacy, she was searching for treats Rupert hides away.  I am just head over heels for this one, if I don't stop chasing her I will literally be head over heels...

All of my cats have been rescues, I want more but i know it wouldn't be fair to any of them if I brought more cats into this apartment.


----------



## Addie (Aug 7, 2012)

When the kids were small, they so wanted a pet dog. So I relented. I was working full time. It was summer and when one of the kids would let the dog outside in the fenced in backyard, they would forget it was there. As a result, it was out there all day in the hot sun with no water. I was like a mad woman. The next time I came home and this had happened, I took the next day off and brought the dog to the Angell Memorial Animal Shelter. But I made sure they stood there to say goodbye to the dog. Give him a last hug. It was one of the many times my kids found out I mean what I say. 

Son #1 and I were talking about all the mean things I did to them growing up. This event with the dog came up. He never forgave me. I would have rather have the dog do his thing in the house than stay out in that heat all day until I got home. That was unforgivable. And I let them know it. 

Then later we had an old stray cat that seemed to just adopt us. My youngest daughter fell in love. It was full grown. We had her about four years. Then one day she went into the bathroom and died. She was in the process of rigor mortise setting in. My daughter came home from school before I could get it out of the house. She swore the cat was still alive and held it in her arms for a couple of hours. Even though she remained an outdoor cat, I still kept a litter box for it year round. The cat used it more in the winter than when the weather was good. Then toward the end, it used it all the time. 

There have been a couple of times when my son has left Teddy with me while he ran an errand. He didn't want to leave him in the car. He was gone longer than he planned. Teddy one time indicated that he wanted to go out. There is no way I can walk far enough to do justice for any dog walking. I hooked his leash on the handle bar of my scooter and put it on slow while he ran ahead. That is fine when the weather is good and not raining or snowing. But I can't get the console wet. I do carry plastic bags with me to cover the console if I get caught in an emergency, but I can't bend over to pick up his droppings without fainting. So unfortunately I had to leave them there. If something were to happen to my son, my daughter would have to take the dog. As much as I love Teddy, I could never give him the care he or any animal deserves. 

I also wouldn't be able to bend over to clean a litter box. And to clean up birdseed off the floor is a major cleaning job. Unless I want to cover the whole birdcage in plastic and smother the poor thing to death. I have had birds in the past, so I know. I swear birds can throw seed across the room and out the back door. And they do it as soon as your back is turned and you are walking out of the room. 

If I see you abusing an animal, I will be the first to pick up the phone and report you.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 7, 2012)

My sister and I wanted a dog when we were kids. My mum didn't want to take care of one, she was afraid of dogs. We promised we would. But, she didn't believe us. She said if we would keep our rooms clean for some amount of time (can't remember if it was a month or two), we could have a dog. We never got that dog.  I think she was right. I think she would have ended up being the one who took care of the dog.


----------



## chopper (Aug 8, 2012)

We always had a dog or two when I was a kid. My husband and I have had a dog or two since a year after we were married. We like to have a male and a female. They seem to get along well together. The two we have now are certainly a married couple! They cuddle as much as we do.


----------



## Claire (Aug 8, 2012)

We were a military family, and for much of my childhood we couldn't have pets.  I went from being a military brat to being in the military myself, to marrying an Army officer.  When I stopped working myself (and, yes, I worked for DoD), I wanted a dog.  Hit the humane society in Hawaii, where they tried to convince me that a 30 lb puppy was a small dog.  No way.  All I had was a very small back yard.  Then one day I went to buy kitty litter and there were mutts on sale for $100.  One looked just like a dog my husband admired on an old movie.  I came home with the bag of litter and the dog (who, by the way, weighed maybe 4 or 5 lbs.  My husband had never had a dog before, and two of our friends were breeders (one of papillions, one of boxers, and now that I think of it, make it three.  One bred little red dogs.  I'll think of it soon.)  They immediately took me up and trained me to be a good dog owner.  I'll never forget Emily, who told me that if I was planning on moving back to the mainland, I'd have to crate train my puppy.  So guess what?  Add another couple hundred $$ to the mix.  I'll never forget THAT experience.  Husband and I were looking out at a plane being loaded with luggage.  Because we wer overseas, the crate out dog was in was seriously marked with neon signs.  The handlers were wonderful!  they didn't know we were watching, and they were lovingly handling her.  When we got to DC, she had new newspaper (a Denver post as opposed to the Hawaiian paper we put in).  At this point she was old enough to fix, but my vet said someone wanted to breed her.  Huh?  i bought a mutt.  No, she's a Jack Russell terrier.  What the heck is a Jack Russell terrier?  I was thinking of getting a second dog, a companion.  She had a litter of 6 and all were claimed right away.  I turned some away.  I was living in Florida at the time, and told a few people, no, you cannot buy one of my dogs (they were elderly and I didn't think they could handle a JR, and recommended they go to a shelter and look for a more mature dog).  I kept one of her puppies and boy did I get dirty looks from mom-dog.  She wanted those babies to be gone, now.  Motherhood was not her thing.  But I think one of my best moments was when I got a call asking me for a JR mutt (what is called "pet quality".  I called one of the owners of my puppy, and remembered that he was very, very reluctant.  His daughter and wife wanted a dog, and he just remembered a cocker who peed all over everything.  My sis was with me at the time, and we told him that was a product of over-breeding.  When he came back two weeks later to pick her up, we told him to have her fixed as soon as possible.  

One of my great moments in life was when he said, the daughter went away to college, and the little doggie was the "joy of his life".  He'd had her fixed immediately when she got old enough.  he really did not want a dog to begin with, but loved her with all of his heart.  

I assume she is no longer on this earth, given that we kept her sister, and she is long-gone, but hearing those words meant a lot to me.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 8, 2012)

*Foster Care Female Bengal Kitten*

Buon Giorno, Good Morning,

My friend Chef Ed Buchanan just confirmed the gender of the gorgeous Bengal Kitten. 

Do note: This domestic breed is not a Bengal Tiger ...

She has a patterned profoundly black spotted coat, and a tiger is striped with an tawny yellow orange background or a Siberian, which is white with fainter black stripes ... 

I once wrote an article on Heroes and Heroines, and mine are: the Doctors Sin Frontiers ( without borders ), Firemen and Human & Animal Aide Workers. This is a miraculous labor of love.

Have lovely day. Ciao. 
Margi.


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 8, 2012)

I rescued a tiny, dirty gray kitten (probably about 6 weeks old) about 12 years ago, brought him home, and when I gave him a bath it turned out he was snow white!! So I named him snowy. I had planned to keep him since at the time I only had one cat, and I like to have two. When he started getting some energy (I would say he was about 10 weeks old), he was the most mischievous kitten I had ever seen in my life, that I was starting to reconsider keeping the little bugger!!!! My grandma came over for thanksgiving, and saw him climbing the curtains, tearing around on the furniture (which he was not supposed to be on at all), knocking over plants, obviously on purpose, going into cupboards, splashing in his water dish... And she fell in love with him. She didn't say much because of course grandma wouldn't want to steal such a lovely kitty from me, but when she got home she told my aunt on the phone about this wonderful kitty she had fallen in love with. I got a phone call right away saying, "Oh honey, you HAVE to give that little white kitty to your Grandma!  She would never say anything, but she just adores him!"  SOLD!! Grandma likes cats with spunk, and he was overflowing with it. My grandpa died about 15 years ago, so it was nice for her to have a companion. He developed rust colored points, and grew up to be an 18 lb monster (my uncle thought we should have changed his name from snowy to rusty). Grandma had a crate on wheels for when she took him to the vet. She could lift the crate up and down stairs, and into the car, but carrying a crate that heavy was too much for long distances. Even into adulthood she still had to keep rubber bands on her cupboard doors to keep them closed. He just liked them open lol. He got hit by a car a few years ago. We all wish he was there to keep her company now that she is getting to be more and more house bound. Between her kids and grand kids she gets visitors nearly every day, so we would have been able to take care of his kitty litter, buying his bags of food, and bringing him for vet visits. Anyway, here's a picture of him in all his glory lol.  He was one of the first cats I rescued, and what a happy loving home he had!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 8, 2012)

Skittles,

What a wonderful short story ... So, pleased Mr. Curiousity or Mr. Mischievous finally has found Grandmom and a new home ... 

He is a beautiful fellow ... 

He has that look of a Dennis the Menace !! 

U are a Unique storyteller,
Kind regards,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 8, 2012)

*www.bengalcat.com*

The hybrid bengal cat ( rescued female kitten featured in photo ) is an Asian breed ... One can see there is a Bengal Cat Society on who breeds them internationally. 

Thanks,
Have lovely August.
Margaux.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 8, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> I rescued a tiny, dirty gray kitten (probably about 6 weeks old) about 12 years ago, brought him home, and when I gave him a bath it turned out he was snow white!! So I named him snowy. I had planned to keep him since at the time I only had one cat, and I like to have two. When he started getting some energy (I would say he was about 10 weeks old), he was the most mischievous kitten I had ever seen in my life, that I was starting to reconsider keeping the little bugger!!!! My grandma came over for thanksgiving, and saw him climbing the curtains, tearing around on the furniture (which he was not supposed to be on at all), knocking over plants, obviously on purpose, going into cupboards, splashing in his water dish... And she fell in love with him. She didn't say much because of course grandma wouldn't want to steal such a lovely kitty from me, but when she got home she told my aunt on the phone about this wonderful kitty she had fallen in love with. I got a phone call right away saying, "Oh honey, you HAVE to give that little white kitty to your Grandma!  She would never say anything, but she just adores him!"  SOLD!! Grandma likes cats with spunk, and he was overflowing with it. My grandpa died about 15 years ago, so it was nice for her to have a companion. He developed rust colored points, and grew up to be an 18 lb monster (my uncle thought we should have changed his name from snowy to rusty). Grandma had a crate on wheels for when she took him to the vet. She could lift the crate up and down stairs, and into the car, but carrying a crate that heavy was too much for long distances. Even into adulthood she still had to keep rubber bands on her cupboard doors to keep them closed. He just liked them open lol. He got hit by a car a few years ago. We all wish he was there to keep her company now that she is getting to be more and more house bound. Between her kids and grand kids she gets visitors nearly every day, so we would have been able to take care of his kitty litter, buying his bags of food, and bringing him for vet visits. Anyway, here's a picture of him in all his glory lol.  He was one of the first cats I rescued, and what a happy loving home he had!



Thanks for the story, Skittle.  I love kitties with spunk too...until 2 in the morning.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 8, 2012)

Great story Skittle. I love the way it turned out.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow...I've read through this thread over the past couple of days - so many animal rescue folks here! Love the pics you all have posted. 

Here is my boy, Ozzie. He will always be remembered - he was such a loving and loyal friend. He passed away in my arms last July, after almost 17 years.  I think I may have put his pic up before but here he is again. He was an amazing fella. We got him from the animal shelter when he was just a pup.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 9, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> Wow...I've read through this thread over the past couple of days - so many animal rescue folks here! Love the pics you all have posted.
> 
> Here is my boy, Ozzie. He will always be remembered - he was such a loving and loyal friend. He passed away in my arms last July, after almost 17 years.  I think I may have put his pic up before but here he is again. He was an amazing fella. We got him from the animal shelter when he was just a pup.


He is beautiful and looks so sweet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 9, 2012)

Beautiful dog, Cheryl!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 9, 2012)

Cheryl,

Extraordinaire 4 legged friend, I can see and feel ...

My condolences.

Have a lovely August.

Margi.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 9, 2012)

What a sweet pup, Cheryl.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## chopper (Aug 9, 2012)

Ozzie was beautiful. I love the way he had his legs crossed in the picture.


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 9, 2012)

Cheryl J said:
			
		

> Wow...I've read through this thread over the past couple of days - so many animal rescue folks here! Love the pics you all have posted.
> 
> Here is my boy, Ozzie. He will always be remembered - he was such a loving and loyal friend. He passed away in my arms last July, after almost 17 years.  I think I may have put his pic up before but here he is again. He was an amazing fella. We got him from the animal shelter when he was just a pup.



What a cutie  RIP


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 10, 2012)

Cheryl, Ozzie is lovely, so sorry for your loss


----------



## Addie (Aug 10, 2012)

What a stunning beautiful dog. I love his coloring. He looks like he had so much love to give.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 10, 2012)

He does, he looks very loving


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your comments...I'm startin' to get all teary eyed again. Chopper, it's funny....he used to always lay with his legs crossed like that!  It was hard to lose him but on the other hand, he was one of the ones who had a great, long life with his original adoptive humans. Can't ask for much more than that. 

I hope to get another dog someday.


----------



## Addie (Aug 10, 2012)

So yesterday, I was coming off a massive migraine headache. I called my son to go to the store for me. Now normally, when he takes Teddy out, he has his own agenda of where he wants to go. Up Bryon Street, down the hill, a roll in the grass, and then around the corner to the front door. But my son justed wanted to get here. So he stops Teddy from going up Bryon Street and heads straight to my front door. Down goes Teddy's head and he starts to walk real slow. Dragging on the leash. Well, that wasn't working, so he lays down on the sidewalk. My son makes him stand up and start walking. Aha! I know what will get me my own way. He flops down on his side as if he was sick. Still not working to Teddy's liking. Now he flops down on his back with all four feet in the air. So my son says, "Want to go up the hill?" That dog sprang to life as if a miracle had occurred. But he got fooled. My son continued on the route he wanted to go. Directly to my door. So Teddy starts his routine all over again. By the time he was ready for the four feet in the air, they were at my door. He comes into the apartment and gives me a dirty look as if it was all my fault and heads right into the bathroom. Now I never close my bathroom door. Why should I? I live alone. All of a sudden I notice that the light from the bathroom is not shining out into the room. That liitle petulant, spoiled brat shut the door with his paw. Now it comes time for him to go home. He is not through showing us who is boss. My son calls him, whistles, calls, whistles. No response. He goes into the bathroom and shakes him. No response. Opens one eye and closes it again. Finally my son opens the exit door and Teddy dashes out of the bathroom. He is ready to go home.

Now you ask, why didn't he just pick the dog up? In my son's words, "He has four legs, I have only two." Such an angel!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 11, 2012)

That sure did give me a chuckle Addie


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> That sure did give me a chuckle Addie


 
He is such a spoiled brat. He will actually sulk if he doesn't get what he wants. Hangs his head real low and drags himself along.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 11, 2012)

That is so cute really, it is amazing how much they really are like us 

What type of breed is he Addie?


----------



## Claire (Aug 11, 2012)

Addie, Teddy reminds me of my little doggie (long gone) who hurt her leg once.  It gave her a limp.  But then she kept on limping and limping off and on.  I took her back to our vet, who examined her, and asked if we picked her up and otherwise coddled her when she limped.  Well, yes.  "Nothing wrong with her, she's just working you.  She limps, she gets a reward.  Ignore it, it will go away." Yes, it did.  She really knew that limping got her what she wanted.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 11, 2012)

Claire said:


> Addie, Teddy reminds me of my little doggie (long gone) who hurt her leg once.  It gave her a limp.  But then she kept on limping and limping off and on.  I took her back to our vet, who examined her, and asked if we picked her up and otherwise coddled her when she limped.  Well, yes.  "Nothing wrong with her, she's just working you.  She limps, she gets a reward.  Ignore it, it will go away." Yes, it did.  She really knew that limping got her what she wanted.


We babysat Quincy, a chow, while her person was on vacation. She had been in a car accident and had a front leg amputated. She got sympathy from her person for walking and sitting funny and having trouble with stairs.

But, she figured out right away that she would get more points with us if she was brave dog. So, no sitting funny or walking funny when I was around. She even ran up the outdoor, back stairs (a very open spiral staircase).


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> That is so cute really, it is amazing how much they really are like us
> 
> What type of breed is he Addie?


 
He is a purebred Maltese. But I love him to death. He is two years old. I used to have his pic for my avatar. I should use it again.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 14, 2012)

OMG, I just thought of Hootie today. Hootie was a cocker spaniel (he has since crossed over to Rainbow Bridge). Hootie was a gorgeous black cocker spaniel. His owner decided she no longer wanted him. Rescue was full, the shelter was full. She couldn't wait. Her solution was to tie him in the driveway and run over him with the car. A neighbor intervened. Hootie didn't die, but he had several broken bones, etc. Fast forward, a cocker spaniel rescue group took him in from the HS. Fast forward again, a couple in Ottawa, ON that loved, loved, loved Cockers were looking to adopt a dog. I did the home visit--lovely people, good home except they lived on the 10th floor of a condo building. The wife worked for an embassy, as did the husband. They had another cocker, had a "sand pit" set up in the diningroom for the dog if it needed to go out at night. Had steps made so the dog could get on the bed.  They made their environment work. They loved their cocker and obviously were willing to make concessions. I said "yes" to the home being a good home for Hootie (never regretted that). 

Fast forward again, Hootie came to Canada and lived with them (I picked him up in Syracuse after he'd had some surgeries, etc.). He did regain the use of his back legs, but it was a long process. He was a great companion for these folks. They adopted 2 more special needs' cockers after Hootie. Moral of the story is that one should not get a pet if one cannot keep a 12-year or so commitment. 

Ironic thing about Hootie--he wasn't afraid of cars and he still loved people--go figure. He's at Rainbow Bridge--he might be on the judging committee re: people that get to spend eternity at Rainbow Bridge. I hope he casts a vote in my favor when I'm waiting to cross Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 14, 2012)

*Addie: Maltese*

Buon Giorno, Addie, Good Morning. 

Thanks for your feedback. My friend Philippa in Hoboken, New Jersey used to have an adorable Maltese. Cutie ... Thanks for posting photo, and I remember when this photo had been your Avatar.

Have lovely August.
Margi.


----------



## Addie (Aug 14, 2012)

CW, we know how pets can give us so much love. But they also have such a large capacity to forgive.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the other contributions though one of these contributions, brought forth by Cws:  

I have personally not finished reading in total, due to the craziness and mentally insane actions of the unknown psychos being written about ... ( Not the Forum Members )

Just too heavy. Really horrendous ... what people do to animals. 

Have nice August.
Margaux.


----------



## Addie (Aug 14, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno, Addie, Good Morning.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. My friend Philippa in Hoboken, New Jersey used to have an adorable Maltese. Cutie ... Thanks for posting photo, and I remember when this photo had been your Avatar.
> 
> ...


 
My son mentioned to me the other day that you can tell he is an outside dog. His nose is black. When his breed is kept inside, the nose is pink. That is why you see a lot of dogs at dog shows with pink noses. They are pampered to death.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 14, 2012)

Tax Lady,

I am very fond of Chows ... They have quite a "brava" ... Braveness in stature too and lovely fur ... We have friends who have an old Red fellow ... He is a unique canine too.

Have nice August.
Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 14, 2012)

Addie said:


> CW, we know how pets can give us so much love. But they also have such a large capacity to forgive.


Hootie had that capacity. 

I heard on NPR that counties in NY state are tightening up on animal cruelty laws. Hootie, fwiw, was in New Jersey, sent to a rescue group in MD, given a ride to NY state by a Newf breeder in PA, and driven from there by an ON rescue volunteer. Not quite 36 people, but darned near if you count the neighbour who intervened, the vet who treated him, etc., etc.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 14, 2012)

Buon Giorno, Good Morning Ladies, 

Dogs have an enormous capacity to forgive ... They know when someone is disturbed and they are extraordinairely sensitive to people suffering. 

However, Cats possess an elephant´s memory and are not at all forgiving nor are Elephants or Horses or Donkies or Bulls, Cows, Cattle. 

They never forget a wrong. I had lived with four cats throughout my lifetime ( to 1992 ). 

Thanks for feedback.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 14, 2012)

Skittles,

WOW ... gorgeous bi color Persian mix or Persian ... he is enchanting ... 

Kindest regards and thanx for posting photo.
Margi.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Hootie had that capacity.
> 
> I heard on NPR that counties in NY state are tightening up on animal cruelty laws. Hootie, fwiw, was in New Jersey, sent to a rescue group in MD, given a ride to NY state by a Newf breeder in PA, and driven from there by an ON rescue volunteer. Not quite 36 people, but darned near if you count the neighbour who intervened, the vet who treated him, etc., etc.



I hope the woman who purposely ran over Hootie was severely punished.  How could someone be so cruel?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 14, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I hope the woman who purposely ran over Hootie was severely punished.  How could someone be so cruel?


If I remember correctly, she got a fine. That was it. The HS passed him on to the rescue org. because of the extent of his injuries and the cost associated with treating him. The rescue org paid more in vet fees than the fine. The vet did give a discount, but did not treat Hootie free-vets can't afford to do that. 

Our rescue group took a ~5-month old puppy that needed to have her front leg amputated after she was "dropped/fell" from a third-storey window by her "owner." With the discount and our vet donating her time, it still was around $1000 to amputate the leg, the pain meds, etc. And, I had to "vet tech." (I still have images of putting that leg in the "waste" container--ugh). 

Luckily, we had a great home waiting for this pup (not a Saint--mixed breed) and she learned to be a tripod fairly quickly. 

The SPCA could not prove the owner threw the pup out the window, so the person did not get fined and did not have to pay anything re: the vet costs.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 14, 2012)

From my viewpoint, she is not only cruel, she is sick ... mentally ill ... This is an act of hate without cause.

To move on, to more positive subjects ...

Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hootie was 3/4 yr old. So it was not as if the person had just acquired him. He had lived in that home for awhile before the woman decided she didn't want him. Never did hear the reason...


----------



## Hoot (Aug 14, 2012)

I have little use for folks that treat any animal in such a manner.  Well I could come up with a couple of uses...Where is that molasses and ant hill?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2012)

Hoot said:
			
		

> I have little use for folks that treat any animal in such a manner.  Well I could come up with a couple of uses...Where is that molasses and ant hill?



+1


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I have little use for folks that treat any animal in such a manner.  Well I could come up with a couple of uses...Where is that molasses and ant hill?


+2 and bag of feathers...

I don't miss volunteering re: dog rescue. But, I did make friends with a lot of great folks (not Hootie's owner) and learned a lot about humanity.

I have more stories, just as ugly, just as bad. And, they are not made up stories, they are stories about what people have done to animals. Needless to say, I like animals more than I like people. Animals do not do the horrible things to one another that humans do.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmmm... on further refection....Maybe I could use HFCS instead of molasses. 
That may the best use of that stuff....'Course the ants might object.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Hmmm... on further refection....Maybe I could use HFCS instead of molasses.
> That may the best use of that stuff....'Course the ants might object.


Or they would get so fat they couldn't move...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 14, 2012)

My horse when I was a teen was a rescue.  Horribly malnourished and beaten, it took me 2 weeks to gain her trust and a month to gain her love.  We worked together for 4 years, her last years were a joy.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

That is fabulous what you have done Fiona, good on you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2012)

This was in my e-mail this morning:

*In          2003, police in Warwickshire , England, opened a garden shed and found a          whimpering, cowering dog. The dog had been locked in the shed and          abandoned. It was dirty and malnourished, and had quite clearly been          abused.** 
*

*In an act of kindness, the police          took the dog, which was a female greyhound, to the Nuneaton Warwickshire          Wildlife Sanctuary, which is run by a man named Geoff Grewcock, and          known as a haven for animals abandoned, orphaned, or otherwise in          need.** 
*

*Geoff and the other sanctuary          staff went to work with two aims: to restore the dog to full health, and          to win her trust. It took several weeks, but eventually both goals were          achieved. They named her Jasmine, and they started to think about          finding her an adoptive home.*





*

**Jasmine, however, had other          ideas. No one quite remembers how it came about, but Jasmine started          welcoming all animal arrivals at the sanctuary. It would not matter if          it were a puppy, a fox cub, a rabbit or, any other lost or hurting          animal. Jasmine would just peer into the box or cage and, when and where          possible, deliver a welcoming lick.*


*Geoff          relates one of the early incidents. "We had two puppies that had been          abandoned by a nearby railway line. One was a Lakeland Terrier cross and          another was a Jack Russell Doberman cross. They were tiny when they          arrived at the center, and Jasmine approached them and grabbed one by          the scruff of the neck in her mouth and put him on the settee. Then she          fetched the other one and sat down with them, cuddling them."          *


*"But she is like that with all of          our animals, even the rabbits. She takes all the stress out of them, and          it helps them to not only feel close to her, but to settle into their          new surroundings. She has done the same with the fox and badger cubs,          she licks the rabbits and guinea pigs, and even lets the birds perch on          the bridge of her nose."*


*Jasmine, the timid, abused,          deserted waif, became the animal sanctuary's resident surrogate mother,          a role for which she might have been born. The list of orphaned and          abandoned youngsters she has cared for comprises five fox cubs, four          badger cubs, fifteen chicks, eight guinea pigs, two stray puppies and          fifteen rabbits - and one roe deer fawn. Tiny Bramble, eleven weeks old,          was found semi-conscious in a field. Upon arrival at the sanctuary,          Jasmine cuddled up to her to keep her warm, and then went into the full          foster-mum role. Jasmine the greyhound showers Bramble the roe deer with          affection, and makes sure nothing is matted.          *



*"They          are inseparable," says Geoff. "Bramble walks between her legs, and they          keep kissing each other. They walk together round the sanctuary. It's a          real treat to see them." *



*Jasmine will continue to care for          Bramble until she is old enough to be returned to woodland life. When          that happens, Jasmine will not be lonely. She will be too busy showering          love and affection on the next orphan or victim of abuse.          *



*Pictured from the left are:          "Toby," a stray Lakeland dog; "Bramble," orphaned roe deer; "Buster," a          stray Jack Russell; a dumped rabbit; "Sky," an injured barn owl; and          "Jasmine," with a mother's heart doing best what a caring mother would          do...*

*Please          pass this along, and maybe make someone else's day just a little          brighter!          *


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 19, 2012)

PF, I can't get the pics on either the app or the regular site.  Lovely story, though!


----------



## chopper (Aug 19, 2012)

I can't get the pictures either, but I bet they are great!  Wonderful story. Thanks.


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 19, 2012)

Nope, no pics  love the story tho!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, I can't get them in the right places, but the pics are attached at the end of the post.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 19, 2012)

There they are now!  What did you do?

Adorable!  A greyhound with a bunny, who knew?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> There they are now!  What did you do?
> 
> Adorable!  A greyhound with a bunny, who knew?



I had to copy them from here and then attach them.  I had already sent the e-mail on and deleted it.


----------



## chopper (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice PF. The last picture is so cute. The other canine in the picture doesn't look too sure of things. It really shows how unusual it is for the greyhound to take to the others like she did. Priceless!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 19, 2012)

What a great story PF.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This was in my e-mail this morning:
> 
> *In          2003, police in Warwickshire , England, opened a garden shed and found a          whimpering, cowering dog. The dog had been locked in the shed and          abandoned. It was dirty and malnourished, and had quite clearly been          abused.**
> *
> ...


+10


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice story and pics PF.   Our neighborhood has quite a few greyhound rescues/  retired racing dogs.    Can't figure where they all come from because the closest dog-track has been closed for serveral years.   There is a local greyhound specialty rescue org so they may have them brought in from various places.    There's one that's 3 legged and gets around the n'hood pretty good too.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 20, 2012)

That was a great read, thanks Fiona


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 20, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Nice story and pics PF.   Our neighborhood has quite a few greyhound rescues/  retired racing dogs.    Can't figure where they all come from because the closest dog-track has been closed for serveral years.   There is a local greyhound specialty rescue org so they may have them brought in from various places.    There's one that's 3 legged and gets around the n'hood pretty good too.


There are a number of rescue orgs throughout the US and Canada that get the retired dogs (I think they are usually 3-5 years of age) from the tracks in FL and other states that have dog racing. Rehabilitated/rescued greyhounds have made a very important contribution to canine health, thanks also to Dr. Jean Dodds (founder of Hemopet--link below).

Home

Adopting a rescued greyhound is a wonderful thing to do. They do tend to make good pets--but require a fenced yard (the only place they should ever be off leash), a martingale collar (because of the narrow head), coats in the winter if in cold climates, and, contrary to popular belief, are not hyper--they tend to be couch potatoes. So they enjoy having a couch of their own.


----------



## Addie (Aug 20, 2012)

Not too far from where I live was the Wonderland Dog Track for Greyhound Racing. Our citizens voted to end greyhound racing in the State. As a result, hundreds of folks were put out of work and a very large number of dogs no longer had a home. A lot of the dogs lived at the track. When it came the day to close the track, the owners had to make a choice. Find a home for the dogs or put them down. A lot of the dogs found a home right here in Eastie. They make great running companions for those into jogging. They are such gentle loving animals. Everytime I see one, I stop, let them smell me and then I pat them. I realize I am interuppting the joggers pace, but I don't care. I can't help myself. I also make it a  point to ask if the dog is a rescue. The answer is alway yes. I make it a point to thank the owner.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 20, 2012)

Addie said:


> . Everytime I see one, I stop, let them smell me and then I pat them. I realize I am interuppting the joggers pace, but I don't care. I can't help myself. I also make it a  point to ask if the dog is a rescue. The answer is alway yes. I make it a point to thank the owner.


+1 

Adopting a rescued animal--whether it be a dog, chicken (yes, there are rescue orgs for battery farm chickens), cat, parrot, horse, goat, sheep, etc. is a wonderful act of showing one's humanity.


----------



## Claire (Aug 27, 2012)

Addie said:


> Not too far from where I live was the Wonderland Dog Track for Greyhound Racing. Our citizens voted to end greyhound racing in the State. As a result, hundreds of folks were put out of work and a very large number of dogs no longer had a home. A lot of the dogs lived at the track. When it came the day to close the track, the owners had to make a choice. Find a home for the dogs or put them down. A lot of the dogs found a home right here in Eastie. They make great running companions for those into jogging. They are such gentle loving animals. Everytime I see one, I stop, let them smell me and then I pat them. I realize I am interuppting the joggers pace, but I don't care. I can't help myself. I also make it a  point to ask if the dog is a rescue. The answer is alway yes. I make it a point to thank the owner.



Ironically, retired greyhounds actually are used to living in kennels.  yes, they need to run, but also (I'm told, I lived in Florida where there were a lot of retired hounds; there was an adoption center at the race course) can be good pets for smaller areas, as long as you take them out and let them run.  Some vets kept them as "house pets" to use for blood donations when needed.  This sounds cruel but isn't, these doggies were much beloved.  They were just used to being tested for doping, so didn't think much of giving blood.  I prefer a smaller dog, but if I wanted a larger one, I'd think of a retired greyhound.


----------



## Claire (Aug 27, 2012)

My doggie, Rosebud, is a rescue (some of you have helped me with her).  One of the things that continually surprises me (my previous pets I've had straight from the litter) is that she says "thank you" after being fed.  Our other dogs and cats were nonchalant about their food.  It was something that was always going to be there.  Rosebud jumps up at the mention of "dinner", and gobbles it down.  Husband feeds her (something we learned to do when she was showing aggressive tendencies towards him) when he gets up (at 8 a.m.) and at again around 3-4 p.m.  She always jumps up and eats, then comes to each of us to say thank-you.  It is just funny.  Maybe I'm giving her human charactoristics (cannot remember the word for it), but she gobbles down her kibble, then walks up to each of us and says thank-you (sometimes this entails a burp, but always a cuddle).  then she moves on to do her other doggie things.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 27, 2012)

Anthropomorphism/anthropomorphic traits are the terms you seek.

Anthropomorphism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Katie H (Aug 27, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> +1
> 
> Adopting a rescued animal--whether it be a dog, chicken (yes, there are rescue orgs for battery farm chickens), cat, parrot, horse, goat, sheep, etc. is a wonderful act of showing one's humanity.




For as long as I can remember, all my pets are/have been rescues.

Our sweet, nutty boxer, Harley, came to us nearly two years ago from our local shelter and all of my kitties over the last 20 years have been strays or offspring of our strays.  I couldn't love them more.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 27, 2012)

Katie H said:


> For as long as I can remember, all my pets are/have been rescues.
> 
> Our sweet, nutty boxer, Harley, came to us nearly two years ago from our local shelter and all of my kitties over the last 20 years have been strays or offspring of our strays.  I couldn't love them more.


+1 I've only had one dog that came to me as a puppy--he was a "thank you gift" that his mother gave me (she was in whelped and whelped puppies 3 weeks after I picked her up). He wasn't planned, but man, did I love that boy for the 13+ years he shared my life. From the moment I breathed life into him until he died in my arms. Miss him still. 

And thanks to him and his sister, I never want to raise puppies! 

"We don't want to sleep today! We want to get up and play!" And play, play, and play. 

I worked from home and having these two wild puppies (whose mother walked away from them at 4 weeks---hmmmm....reminds me of Miss Broody) interrupted my work day every 2-3 hours was very tiring (not to mention--made it hard to meet deadlines).


----------



## Claire (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you, CWS.  I'm a word person and just couldn't think of it!


----------



## Addie (Aug 28, 2012)

Good morning everyone. I feel really good today. No aches and pains. I think it is because of Teddy. I was taking a nap last night and my son came with Teddy. He jumped up on my bed and was patiently waiting for his back and tummy scratch. Finally he could wait no longer. He started to bark right in my ear. That got my attention real quick. He likes to go in the bathroom and lay down on the soft bath mat. I think I am going to get him a bed for here. He deserves it. He does give me a lot of happiness.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 28, 2012)

Our second dog was a rescue.  A friend of my mom found the litter abandoned at the roadside.  She took them in on her farm and found homes for all but one.  She decided to keep it then her husband became ill and she couldn't care for all the animals and him.  She downsized to just her oldest dog and found homes for all the rest.  We took in Rags.  She was a good dog for 16 years.  Our current cat we rescued.  She was born in our back yard to a feral cat.  Mama cat took the other 2 kittens but left this one.  We brought her in and have given her a home.  We weren't sure about keeping her since DH has had bad reactions to cats in the past but he hasn't had any problems with her at all.


----------



## Claire (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't have a cat now, but all of my cats have been feral cats who just decided to move in.


----------



## Skittle68 (Sep 7, 2012)

I actually come to think of the spiders in my house as pets. Yes I am a little nutty lol. There is a big one in the kitchen that I haven't seen before. 





Must have moved in after room mate's fiancé killed the one that hung out by the garbage can. See? Kill one, and another one twice it's size will take its place. Wish I could catch him and bring him to our new house so she doesn't get him... He's super fast tho.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 7, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> I actually come to think of the spiders in my house as pets. Yes I am a little nutty lol. There is a big one in the kitchen that I haven't seen before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if she is super fast, she will probably escape your roommate. No one (except cats) is allowed to kill spiders at my house. Spiders in Quebec don't bite people, but they do eat things I don't like.


----------



## Addie (Sep 7, 2012)

We have these small Brown Spiders. They don't look dangerous. Bite an adult, they can make an adult very sick. Bite a child, the child will most likely die. What really makes them so dangerous is that they don't need to be provoked to bite. 

When I lived in Tacoma, my in-laws paid me $10 each to go to their homes and clean out spider webs or kill the spiders. The whole family was terrified of them. Even the men. I would have done it for nothing, but they insisted. I am not afraid of them, I just know how dangerous some of them can be. They may be one of God's creatures, but they can have the bite of the Devil.


----------



## Skittle68 (Sep 7, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> We have these small Brown Spiders. They don't look dangerous. Bite an adult, they can make an adult very sick. Bite a child, the child will most likely die. What really makes them so dangerous is that they don't need to be provoked to bite.
> 
> When I lived in Tacoma, my in-laws paid me $10 each to go to their homes and clean out spider webs or kill the spiders. The whole family was terrified of them. Even the men. I would have done it for nothing, but they insisted. I am not afraid of them, I just know how dangerous some of them can be. They may be one of God's creatures, but they can have the bite of the Devil.



It would be a different story if it was a dangerous spider. Brown recluses can live in MN but I've never seen one. It is nice that they kill other bugs, but their webs do get annoying


----------



## chopper (Sep 8, 2012)

We have spiders like that here Skittle. We also have black widows. I kill the black widows because they are like the brown recluse. I don't think of them as pets though. I draw a line at insects. My grandson and I watched a walking stick in the garden for a while, but didn't keep him.


----------



## Claire (Sep 9, 2012)

Spiders?  Pets?  Oh, lord I'm getting old!  Can't see it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here is Roe, technically she s not a rescue, but I rescue her Mom on Fridays to give her some "away from dog time."


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 9, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here is Roe, technically she s not a rescue, but I rescue her Mom on Fridays to give her some "away from dog time."


PF--you're in denial--you really do want a dog, so you take Roe on Fridays to get your dog fix.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 9, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Here is Roe, technically she s not a rescue, but I rescue her Mom on Fridays to give her some "away from dog time."



She's so cute!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 9, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> PF--you're in denial--you really do want a dog, so you take Roe on Fridays to get your dog fix.



I would believe that if her Mom didn't call me and ask if I could take her for a few hours. 

Besides, I would not make my cats miserable by bringing another cat OR dog into our home right now.  not enough space.


----------



## Claire (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh!Oh!Oh!  Just "our" kind of doggie!  And, yes, in the couple of years between dogs, we "adopted" a friend's dog and they could bring her over when they needed a "sitter".  We'd still take her, but they claim she is mean to other dogs.  I don't think it would be a problem, we'd take her anyway.  Her name is Stella, and don't you just love the idea of walking outside and yelling, "Stella!  Stella!"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nicer than standing outside and yelling "Roe, Roe Roe..." and someone chimes in "your boat!" 

She is a blast, still only about 5 pounds, 3-4 months old now.


----------



## Claire (Sep 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nicer than standing outside and yelling "Roe, Roe Roe..." and someone chimes in "your boat!"
> 
> She is a blast, still only about 5 pounds, 3-4 months old now.



Sounds like something I'd sing out if I heard it!  Is she a Jack Russell?  If so, how in the heck old is your Mom?  They are a challenge!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 10, 2012)

I had a cat who was a bit psycho. I was considering calling her Psycho. A friend pointed out that I didn't want to be wandering the alleys yelling, "Psycho!" on moving day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I had a cat who was a bit psycho. I was considering calling her Psycho. A friend pointed out that I didn't want to be wandering the alleys yelling, "Psycho!" on moving day.



Growing up a neighbor lady had a scottie dog, pureberd and I can't remember it's real name.  Every day she would tell that dog to get his a** into the house...guess what the dog would answer to  He never would come to anything else and she'd be out in her yard yelling for him.


----------



## Skittle68 (Sep 12, 2012)

On monday my bf and I saw a black lab jump off a bridge in the park and fall around 20 feet, landing on her side on bedrock.  She was just running at full speed and jumped the stone wall, probably thinking there was solid ground on the other side. Miraculously the dog got right up and was able to walk out a little farther up the stream where the wall is lower. Poor dog was bleeding from its mouth, limping, whimpering, shaking violently, and stumbling. The 15 year old girl with the dog was freaking out of course, and we thought the dog should go straight to a vet, not be forced to limp home.  To me, the way she was walking looked like it could have been a back injury, with her back legs too far forward, and her spine sort of arched. She was trying to walk away, pulling the dog on a leash, so we had to convince her the dog needed immediate vet care.  We loaded them up in our van, and started calling around to vet offices to see if anyone would take a look at her.  I called 6 different places and every singe one said they were all booked up and wouldn't be able to fit her in, even though the emergency vet is closed until 5:30 pm. The dog just fell off a bridge!! She could easily have serious internal injuries, and we have no idea how much pain she was in. We should have just walked in the door somewhere. Any reasonable animal lover would probably have given up their routine appointment. I know I would have. Anyway, by then the dog seemed to be doing quite a bit better, so we dropped her off at the dog groomer, where she had just come from. I saw her later walking through the park and she said the dog groomers told her to just keep an eye on her and she would probably be fine. I hope this girl tells her parents, because that dog at least needs to go in and get checked out.  The groomers didn't see the fall, or see how she was walking when she came out of the stream. It was so awful.... I still can't believe none of the vet offices made any effort to see her... I am just shocked by that. Hope that dog is ok.


----------



## Addie (Sep 12, 2012)

Skittle, that is terrible. Like you said, you should have just walked in the door with the dog. Here in Boston we Have the Angell Memorial Hospital for Animals. They are so wonderful. We also have The Big Animal Hospital further out from the city. It is for big animals like horses, etc. Angell is open 24 hours and takes in whatever shows up at their door. Sometimes a stray that gets hit by a vehicle will be brought in by the police. They give the animal surgery if needed and anything else. Then when it is all healed it goes on the adoption list.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 12, 2012)

That is horrible. A fall from that height could result in internal injuries, etc. And yes, you should have just picked one vet and shown up in the lobby. Any vet worth his/her degree would have found time to see the dog. The receptionists are trained to keep people away...


----------



## Skittle68 (Sep 12, 2012)

If it was my dog and no one would agree to see him/her, I would have just walked in somewhere and asked the vet to send me away in person, but the 15 year old was getting antsy and I didn't want to overstep my boundaries, as far as not letting a minor who wanted to go, out of my vehicle.  But it just makes me sick. If I was a receptionist, no amount of training could have gotten me to be so cold. Ugh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2012)

If you remember which vets offices you called, call them back and tell them why you will not be choosing them for vet care when you get a pet.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2012)

Skittle, that was so kind of you. You did what you could.

Today, DH took beagle out at noon, it was garbage day, which she usually doesn't acknowlege.  They came back in, but beagle had a prize in her mouth that looked like half of a roadkill squirrel.  We figured out she must be part pitbull, as DH could not get her to drop her prize.  He grabbed her jaws and tried to pry them apart, she would NOT let go.

i'm thinking, oh crap, worms, vermin, etc.  Turned out it was a piece of chicken.  Have no idea where she got it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Skittle, that was so kind of you. You did what you could.
> 
> Today, DH took beagle out at noon, it was garbage day, which she usually doesn't acknowlege.  They came back in, but beagle had a prize in her mouth that looked like half of a roadkill squirrel.  We figured out she must be part pitbull, as DH could not get her to drop her prize.  He grabbed her jaws and tried to pry them apart, she would NOT let go.
> 
> i'm thinking, oh crap, worms, vermin, etc.  Turned out it was a piece of chicken.  Have no idea where she got it.


One of my dogs was like that with raw hide. I only would use raw hide when testing foster dogs for food aggression and resource guarding, but if that boy snuck in the kennel building and got a piece of raw hide, there was no way I could get him to drop it and there was no way I was going in his mouth after it--he outweighed me. Anything else, all I had  to say was "SPIT" and he literally would SPIT the item out (all my dogs would). To get him to move off raw hide, I had to use raw chicken liver, and lots of it. When it is high value, it is hard to get the dog to give it up and you have decide if the battle is worth fighting. Trading is always safer than trying to take something of high value out of a dog's mouth. The trick is to find s/thing the dog will consider a fair trade.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> One of my dogs was like that with raw hide. I only would use raw hide when testing foster dogs for food aggression and resource guarding, but if that boy snuck in the kennel building and got a piece of raw hide, there was no way I could get him to drop it and there was no way I was going in his mouth after it--he outweighed me. Anything else, all I had  to say was "SPIT" and he literally would SPIT the item out (all my dogs would). To get him to move off raw hide, I had to use raw chicken liver, and lots of it. When it is high value, it is hard to get the dog to give it up and you have decide if the battle is worth fighting. Trading is always safer than trying to take something of high value out of a dog's mouth. The trick is to find s/thing the dog will consider a fair trade.



Unfortunately, there was nothing fair trade for either half of a road kill squirrel or a piece of chicken.  Have never seen beagle so stubborn, or DH so mad with her!  "Drop!" (Prying). "Drop!". Uh uh.  This went on for five minutes, we still couldn't tell what it was.  DH finally won, and Beagle currently isn't speaking to him.  

Isn't there a technique where you squeeze the jaw hinge and the dog drops whatever they have in their mouth?


----------



## Skittle68 (Sep 18, 2012)

My kitty has been missing for 5 days now  I put lost cat posters on just about every intersection for two square miles, filed a report with the police dept and animal shelters, and drove around calling him from nearly every street corner. I got a call from a neighbor maybe 1/4 mile down the road saying he may have seen him yesterday, and the day before, so hopefully he is circling that area and can be picked up. He is very, very friendly, so there is a chance someone already grabbed him... Good chance they will see my huge neon orange signs if they have him. I can't believe he would get lost, but if it really was him yesterday I guess he must be... First time in ten years he's gotten lost, but it is a new place. I hope I get a call soon... I miss him so much!!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 18, 2012)

(((Hugs Skittle))) I hope your kitty turns up soon. Mine went missing for 24 hours and I was frantic, but he is an indoor cat.


----------



## Skittle68 (Sep 18, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> (((Hugs Skittle))) I hope your kitty turns up soon. Mine went missing for 24 hours and I was frantic, but he is an indoor cat.



Golly was raised as an indoor/outdoor farm cat. He's not even litter box trained. If you try to put him in the box he splays his legs out and catches them on the rim because he hates it. If you lock him in thinking he will use it when he's desperate he will pee in your laundry. He always had a bell hanging on the door knob to let us know when he wanted out. Now he has a cat door. Since he can go in and out as much as he likes he doesn't usually go too far from the yard.  I hope he's ok  if he isn't locked in some do-gooder's house, he was out in the cold rain last night. I feel so bad for him. At least he is a good hunter.


----------



## Addie (Sep 18, 2012)

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs Skittle))) I hope your kitty turns up soon. Mine went missing for 24 hours and I was frantic, but he is an indoor cat.


 
Skittle, since you are in a* new* house, have you checked the area in your *old* house. A lot of pets, when they get lost, try to return to their old home. You have heard the stories of pets that travel hundreds of miles to find their master. 

I hope he shows up real soon for you. I know it is a heartbreaking time for you.


----------



## Skittle68 (Sep 18, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> Skittle, since you are in a new house, have you checked the area in your old house. A lot of pets, when they get lost, try to return to their old home. You have heard the stories of pets that travel hundreds of miles to find their master.
> 
> I hope he shows up real soon for you. I know it is a heartbreaking time for you.



Thanks, but old home is a 3 hr drive away  I sure hope he doesn't try to go home!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2012)

Skittle hopes and prayers going up for Golly to come home.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2012)

Hope Golly comes home soon, Skittle.


----------



## chopper (Sep 18, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Hope Golly comes home soon, Skittle.



+1


----------



## Skittle68 (Sep 21, 2012)

My next door neighbor saw a big orange cat with a white face in his yard this morning... Said it looked just like the cat in my posters. But if it was him, why didn't he stick around??? I wish my kitty would come home...


----------



## taxlady (Sep 21, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> My next door neighbor saw a big orange cat with a white face in his yard this morning... Said it looked just like the cat in my posters. But if it was him, why didn't he stick around??? I wish my kitty would come home...


Oh Skittle, I sure hope he comes home soon. Maybe he doesn't recognize your house yet.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 21, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Oh Skittle, I sure hope he comes home soon. Maybe he doesn't recognize your house yet.



+1

I was wondering that too.  Cats don't handle change well.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 22, 2012)

Skittle, I so hope Golly returns home soon


----------



## taxlady (Oct 13, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> My kitty has been missing for 5 days now  I put lost cat posters on just about every intersection for two square miles, filed a report with the police dept and animal shelters, and drove around calling him from nearly every street corner. I got a call from a neighbor maybe 1/4 mile down the road saying he may have seen him yesterday, and the day before, so hopefully he is circling that area and can be picked up. He is very, very friendly, so there is a chance someone already grabbed him... Good chance they will see my huge neon orange signs if they have him. I can't believe he would get lost, but if it really was him yesterday I guess he must be... First time in ten years he's gotten lost, but it is a new place. I hope I get a call soon... I miss him so much!!


Has Golly come home yet?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 13, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Here's a couple of my rescues. The little guy in the front is Tyrone Shoelaces, and the big guy behind him is Sabastien Corbetti. Tyrone is a tough sell at adoptions because he doesn't want to be a lap kitty and he doesn't want to cuddle. But, if you have some food, especially lunch meat of some kind, he'll be glad to sit near you and share.


 
I just wanted y'all to know that, after 3 1/2 years as my foster, Tyrone Shoelaces has found a forever home! He has been adopted by an old lady who has two other cats, lives at the beach, drives a Porsche 911, and doesn't care if Tyrone doesn't want to snuggle! She's had him for a month now and they're both happy with the arrangement.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Cool Sir Loin!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Cool Sir Loin!



+1!


----------



## Claire (Oct 14, 2012)

Is there something wrong with people?  Seriously, everyone I know knows I've been trying (and succeeding!) in training my dog not to be aggressive.  Much as I love them, some visitors just cannot resist teasing her, poking her, etc.  WhenI was around my own family, it was tough enough (different dogs, different location).  But now there are a couple of men who are great friends, but who cannot reisit teasing and prodding and otherwise getting the doggie I've worked my ass off to get trained so she won't snap at people, un-done.  I don't need to know how to train my dog at this point, I need to know how to train my friends! Somehow I think that if I had a mastiff, no one would bother him.  By some men (I'm sorry, no women have done this) consider a small dog to be something to tease and terrorize.

Oh, by the way, I have, on occasion, been known to tell men teasing my dog to take it outside).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 14, 2012)

Claire said:


> Is there something wrong with people?  Seriously, everyone I know knows I've been trying (and succeeding!) in training my dog not to be aggressive.  Much as I love them, some visitors just cannot resist teasing her, poking her, etc.  WhenI was around my own family, it was tough enough (different dogs, different location).  But now there are a couple of men who are great friends, but who cannot reisit teasing and prodding and otherwise getting the doggie I've worked my ass off to get trained so she won't snap at people, un-done.  I don't need to know how to train my dog at this point, I need to know how to train my friends! Somehow I think that if I had a mastiff, no one would bother him.  By some men (I'm sorry, no women have done this) consider a small dog to be something to tease and terrorize.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I have, on occasion, been known to tell men teasing my dog to take it outside).



Tell them, "Thanks for the help, I've been trying to train her to go for the throat when she's poked and prodded."


----------



## Addie (Oct 14, 2012)

People like that do not deserve politeness in handling them. Get a big stick. Start poing them. When they want to know what you are doing, "Just teasing. Like you do to my dog."


----------



## Claire (Oct 14, 2012)

I should say, I went off on that rant because I have had perfect guests recently, pet-wise (they're pretty good all around, anyway).  Friday night a couple came over ... they've visited once or twice before, but this was the first time it was one-on-one.  He sat down and Rosebud immediately sat next to him, and they just communed while the four of us talked.  It was so pleasant.  She just sat and looked at him with adoring eyes, her head on his knee.  This made me think of a couple of friends who feel otherwise, that dogs should be tough and mean and wrestle and jump up.  During and after the visit from the calm friends, husband and I commented to each other, heck,it isn't our dog, it is just a couple of men friends who just can't resist riling up a dog.


----------



## Skittle68 (Oct 14, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Has Golly come home yet?



No... Kitty is still gone. I've pretty much just given up hope.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 14, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> No... Kitty is still gone. I've pretty much just given up hope.


Oh no! (((hugs))) I hope he found some nice people, but gets tired of them soon and comes home.


----------



## chopper (Oct 14, 2012)

Claire,
I think that for the sake of your dog and your training, you will need to keep the dog away from these people until you know for sure that the dog can "leave it". Then you can reintroduce them once again and the dog will not react and it might help you to train the men. So sad that the men can't just listen to you, and help with the training.  Good luck. Can you tell I have also had this happen?!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 14, 2012)

Claire said:


> But now there are a couple of men who are great friends, but who cannot reisit teasing and prodding and otherwise getting the doggie I've worked my ass off to get trained so she won't snap at people, un-done.  I need to know how to train my friends!


 
Have you tried biting these men?


----------



## taxlady (Oct 14, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Have you tried biting these men?


I like that idea. It works on puppies.


----------



## Addie (Oct 14, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I like that idea. It works on puppies.


 
Worked on Teddy when he was a puppy. 

You know how mother animals pick up their babies by the neck? The reason is because when you pick them up there, a nerve gets pinched and it paralyizes the baby animal. Try pinching the nerve in the back of their neck. Vets often will use a clip similar to a spring clothespin to keep an animal still when they are examing them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 14, 2012)

Claire said:


> Is there something wrong with people?  Seriously, everyone I know knows I've been trying (and succeeding!) in training my dog not to be aggressive.  Much as I love them, some visitors just cannot resist teasing her, poking her, etc.  WhenI was around my own family, it was tough enough (different dogs, different location).  But now there are a couple of men who are great friends, but who cannot reisit teasing and prodding and otherwise getting the doggie I've worked my ass off to get trained so she won't snap at people, un-done.  I don't need to know how to train my dog at this point, I need to know how to train my friends! Somehow I think that if I had a mastiff, no one would bother him.  By some men (I'm sorry, no women have done this) consider a small dog to be something to tease and terrorize.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I have, on occasion, been known to tell men teasing my dog to take it outside).



Maybe you can keep a rolled up newspaper for their behavior.  Spray bottle, box of dog treats for good behavior...


----------



## Skittle68 (Oct 14, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Maybe you can keep a rolled up newspaper for their behavior.  Spray bottle, box of dog treats for good behavior...



I like the spray bottle idea. Annoying enough it might actually work!


----------



## Claire (Oct 15, 2012)

I did tell a friend who has this dog-teasing mentality to take her outside and play for awhile.  He's a smoker, so was happy to go out for a cigarette, and he did have her run around and they wore each other out.  I am learning to just tell these men (there are about 3 of them in my life) to go outside, that is not inside behaviour (as if they were children, and heaven knows, that's what they are exhibiting), and just go outside and wear my little doggie out.


----------



## Claire (Oct 15, 2012)

I like the spray bottle because it makes me think of Mommy.  When neighbors would not rein in their in-heat cats, she'd fill a water pistol with an ammonia solution.  The cats would run, screaming, but it didn't harm them, but when they got home they really stank.  The neighbors learned to keep their cats at home, inside, at night.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 15, 2012)

skittle, i am so sad that you have lost your cat. when my two went missing for three days i was just in grief. they were found, actually thomas came to the back door. i just happened to open it for something else and their he was. charlie was under the house, i don't think all that time though. my granddaughter (who let them out in the first place) went under the house to rescue him. they have really been clingy since that. there is still hope for yours. hope it happens


----------



## Claire (Oct 17, 2012)

OK, I'm tired and frustrated.  Naw, not really.  But Rosebud had her second seizure.  We've had her for 18 mos or so.  My husband found her spazzing out and picked her up and gave her to me (a real good reason to have smaller dogs).  I babied her out of the attack.  Because she had an attack once before, I just stopped and talked to my vet.  Seems I lucked out and got another dog with epileptic tendencies.  My husband swears he is never getting another dog.  The fact is that he is the one who adopted Rosebud, not me.  On top of it, guess who she wakes up in the middle of the night ... obviously, me.  Well, it is O'Dark thirty, a load of laundry is done, Rosebud went outside and came back in, got a snack, and went back to bed.  I on the other hand, am here writing.  Bleah.  Did get a couple of columns done.  And I will stretch out the effing leg.


----------



## Addie (Oct 17, 2012)

Claire said:


> OK, I'm tired and frustrated. Naw, not really. But Rosebud had her second seizure. We've had her for 18 mos or so. My husband found her spazzing out and picked her up and gave her to me (a real good reason to have smaller dogs). I babied her out of the attack. Because she had an attack once before, I just stopped and talked to my vet. Seems I lucked out and got another dog with epileptic tendencies. My husband swears he is never getting another dog. The fact is that he is the one who adopted Rosebud, not me. On top of it, guess who she wakes up in the middle of the night ... obviously, me. Well, it is O'Dark thirty, a load of laundry is done, Rosebud went outside and came back in, got a snack, and went back to bed. I on the other hand, am here writing. Bleah. Did get a couple of columns done. And I will stretch out the effing leg.


 
Sounds like DH is just a big softy. Give them both a big hug.


----------



## Claire (Oct 22, 2012)

Ya think?  Our first doggie came to us because of me.  I was living in a townhouse in Hawaii and my husband was gone a lot of the time, and I was home alone a lot.  I told him I wanted a dog.  We already had a cat, but things being what they were, I was really looking for both a companion, but also an alarm system, that a little dog would alert me when someone approached the house.  I looked and looked and looked some more.  At the time Hawaii's quarantine laws were prohibitive, and every time I'd go to the humane society, they'd try to convince me that a 40 pound puppy with huge paws was a small dog (town house, remember).  So I just happened to walk into a pet store for some kitty litter and found this little dog that I knew was perfect.  Bad timing, absolutely perfect dog.  It was my husband's first dog.  When both she and her daughter died (old age), I wanted to be pet free for a couple of years, but when my husband saw Rosebud in a photo the local shelter put out, that was that.  They have a heavy screening policy, so when they checked our references and we went to get her, she jumped into husband's waiting arms.  We had difficulties for the first few months, but she is ours and we love her (and the feeling is returned).


----------



## Skittle68 (Oct 30, 2012)

A few days ago I went and replaced a few of my lost tabby posters that had fallen down, and today I received a fresh tip!! It's in the same general direction as the last tip, and seems a lot more reliable. If its my kitty, he has been hanging around this abandoned shed, at the end of a dead end. The guy said he's seen him about once a week for a month now, usually in the early morning. So I'm going to go look for him again at 7:30 tomorrow morning if I don't find him tonight (I already went and looked between classes today). I asked the guy to try to catch him if he sees him again, and he said he would try. Fresh hope!!! I really hope I get him back this time... I might make mailbox hangers and put them on some mailboxes in the neighborhood... People don't always look very close at posters. Even though I put them up with blaze orange duct tape lol


----------



## Addie (Oct 30, 2012)

Skittle I hope it is your kitty. But if it turns out not to be your kitty, are you willing to take him in? Sounds like an abandoned cat if it isn't yours. In need of a good home.


----------



## Skittle68 (Oct 30, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> Skittle I hope it is your kitty. But if it turns out not to be your kitty, are you willing to take him in? Sounds like an abandoned cat if it isn't yours. In need of a good home.



That's a good thought. If it's not my kitty, and the cat is friendly (as in, able to be caught), I will certainly take him/her in and make some found kitty posters. I'm glad you suggested that.


----------



## Addie (Oct 30, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> That's a good thought. If it's not my kitty, and the cat is friendly (as in, able to be caught), I will certainly take him/her in and make some found kitty posters. I'm glad you suggested that.


 
I can understand if it is a feral cat. They can be hard to turn into a pet. Good luck.


----------



## Skittle68 (Oct 30, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> I can understand if it is a feral cat. They can be hard to turn into a pet. Good luck.



Hard to catch, and harder to turn into a pet. But if we will see. Hopefully it's just my cat! That would be so amazing!


----------



## Skittle68 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, no luck finding the cat, but since this guy said he's been in the area for weeks, I started knocking on doors. 3 other people claim to have seen him, and I handed out 15 slips with my name and number. Hopefully something comes of it... I'm going to go back to the spot that seems to be his home base closer to dusk, and again in the early morning. Man I hope it's him...


----------



## Addie (Oct 30, 2012)

Have you considered putting some food near the shed where he is spotted most? He just might come out of hiding and come for it while you are there. 

You realize you have me caring about this cat along with you.


----------



## chopper (Oct 30, 2012)

Skittle, when I lost a dog once (4th of July-ran off after hearing fireworks).   We found her in a field hiding under some trees and such. She acted wild, even when we tried to catch her to take her home. We had to come back the next day after leaving some of her belongings out for her to sniff. When we came back she still acted like we were strangers. Finally I yelled, "Lady, get in the D__ car!!!" She hopped right in and we cried and took her home. 
Also we had a cat that got weirded out when we were moving. Ran off when we were packing things up. He wouldn't come to us when it was time to go. It was a terrible night, and we missed him dearly. The next day we went back to the old house to get him and he wouldn't come to us. Finally, we set a trap with a can of tuna and lucky for us got the right cat in the trap. 
You wouldn't think that they would act so wild after just a little bit, but sometimes they do. You may have to trap your own cat to bring him or her home. 
Good luck. I really hope it is your kitty.


----------



## Skittle68 (Oct 30, 2012)

I actually just got back from leaving food by the old camper (guy on the phone called it a shed), Addie.  Thanks for another good suggestion! If the food starts disappearing but I don't see him, I might just buy a live trap. If that happens I hope I don't catch a skunk!!  My dad would always just shoot it if he caught a skunk in the live trap, but I don't own a gun and have never killed anything in my life.... What do I do if that happens???


----------



## chopper (Oct 30, 2012)

We were able to borrow a live trap from the humane society here when we had to trap our cat. That can of tuna could have gotten another cat or something else, but we were lucky and got our own. Maybe someplace around you has one they will let you use or rent for a small price.


----------



## Addie (Oct 30, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> I actually just got back from leaving food by the old camper (guy on the phone called it a shed), Addie. Thanks for another good suggestion! If the food starts disappearing but I don't see him, I might just buy a live trap. If that happens I hope I don't catch a skunk!! My dad would always just shoot it if he caught a skunk in the live trap, but I don't own a gun and have never killed anything in my life.... What do I do if that happens???


 
If it is a skunk, call the Humane Society to come and free it. Tell them you are afraid if it has rabies. Yes, skunks can get rabies just like racoons and other wild animals.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2012)

When my indoor cat got out, he forgot who I was within hours. I found him and he ran away. I found him again the next day terrified and hiding in the light well to my basement. I grabbed him quick. When I put him on the floor, he acted like nothing had happened.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 30, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> If it is a skunk, call the Humane Society to come and free it. Tell them you are afraid if it has rabies. Yes, skunks can get rabies just like racoons and other wild animals.



Poor skunk!  They'll cut off its head and send it to a lab for analysis if you tell them that.

From what I've read, the Havahart traps keep the skunk's tail down, so it won't spray.  Point it in the direction you want it to go, stand behind the trap, and release, then run like hell in the opposite direction!

We had a couple mutts years ago that a neighbor's son released while we were on vacation.  We got both back, the male about a month later, found by a hunter, and the female about 3 months later, when she straggled back into the garage, filthy and matted but alive.  Both were fine.


----------



## Claire (Nov 2, 2012)

A friend just adopted an abandoned kitty.  She's very small, with clear blue eyes, and her fur ranges from white to light gray (almost Siamese in pattern).  My friend said she wanted to name her ginger.  Huh?  No, ginger cats are orange.  You need to name her something gray, white, or preferably blue (her blue eyes are her outstanding feature, with soft, light gray points around her face that almost look blue as well). 

Oh, well.  I thought about it this week, and if she were mine, I'd name her from the old movie, Cat Balou!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2012)

Claire said:


> A friend just adopted an abandoned kitty.  She's very small, with clear blue eyes, and her fur ranges from white to light gray (almost Siamese in pattern).  My friend said she wanted to name her ginger.  Huh?  No, ginger cats are orange.  You need to name her something gray, white, or preferably blue (her blue eyes are her outstanding feature, with soft, light gray points around her face that almost look blue as well).
> 
> Oh, well.  I thought about it this week, and if she were mine, I'd name her from the old movie, Cat Balou!


Naming a white and grey cat Ginger is like naming a cat Bowser or naming your Rothweiler Fluffy.


----------



## Addie (Nov 2, 2012)

Claire said:


> A friend just adopted an abandoned kitty. She's very small, with clear blue eyes, and her fur ranges from white to light gray (almost Siamese in pattern). My friend said she wanted to name her ginger. Huh? No, ginger cats are orange. You need to name her something gray, white, or preferably blue (her blue eyes are her outstanding feature, with soft, light gray points around her face that almost look blue as well).
> 
> Oh, well. I thought about it this week, and if she were mine, I'd name her from the old movie, Cat Balou!


 
I think I would go for the color of her eyes. Azure seems like a nice name for her.


----------



## Skittle68 (Nov 2, 2012)

I just set up a live trap to try to catch my cat.  Cross your fingers and wish me luck!! The food I've been putting out has been disappearing, but of course I have no idea what's actually eating it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 2, 2012)

Skittle68 said:
			
		

> I just set up a live trap to try to catch my cat.  Cross your fingers and wish me luck!! The food I've been putting out has been disappearing, but of course I have no idea what's actually eating it.



Good luck, Skittle!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 2, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Naming a white and grey cat Ginger is like naming a cat Bowser or naming your Rothweiler Fluffy.



  Fluffy the Rottweiler, I like it!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Good luck, Skittle!


+1


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm sending good vibes to you and Gollie, Skittle!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 3, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> I just set up a live trap to try to catch my cat.  Cross your fingers and wish me luck!! The food I've been putting out has been disappearing, but of course I have no idea what's actually eating it.



Good luck Skittle


----------



## Claire (Nov 3, 2012)

I told the friend I'm calling her Cat Balou, Lulu for short.  I'm only there for an hour each Tuesday and Friday.  But this is a house-hold full of animals.  My ladies have full time home care staff; three women who take turns spending the night there and make sure they are well cared-for, not to mention a doctor who does house calls.  DO NOT picture a rich house hold.  This is just what works for them.  I show up every Tuesday and Friday at 3 and stay for about an hour.  But their three regular care-givers all have dogs, and they have two cats.  The primary care-giver has an incredibly soft spot for animals, so you never know what will show up there.  NO, do NOT picture animal hording.  I joke that these two ladies (80 and 82) have all of the advantages of pets, none of the work, and the house is immaculate.  But I never know what will greet me when I get there.  The primary care-giver has huge dogs, and one day had to take them to work with her (with the encouragement of my friends).  I think one is a mastiff.  I'm talking dogs that might outweigh me, and I'm not a lightweight.  Then there's the cats.  I always go up there with dog treats in my bag.  Two of the care-givers have little doggies (we're talking under ten pounds, I think a peke-poo and a shitty-poo-poo) who immediately greet me.  Yah, it's all about the dog treats in my purse.


----------



## chopper (Nov 3, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Naming a white and grey cat Ginger is like naming a cat Bowser or naming your Rothweiler Fluffy.



Sounds like something I would do. LOL


----------



## chopper (Nov 3, 2012)

Skittle,
Did you catch anything yet?  Hope your kitty gets caught!  Kitty needs to be home again with Mommy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 3, 2012)

Claire said:


> Yah, it's all about the dog treats in my purse.



I carry them in a pocket at work...I just wish i would remember to empty the pockets before I wash them.  Laundered dog treats are icky and they get all over everything.


----------



## Skittle68 (Nov 3, 2012)

chopper said:
			
		

> Skittle,
> Did you catch anything yet?  Hope your kitty gets caught!  Kitty needs to be home again with Mommy!



Nothing yet. Something was in the trap last night- the food was gone and the towel I had in there for bedding was all tousled. Someone must have let whatever it was out? Anyway, I got another call from someone saying he was looking at the cat in his yard right now. I ran over there (took me 5 min), but he had already run off. We walked around calling and shaking a food dish, but there was no sign. I moved the trap to the guy's yard who says he sees him about once a week. Hopefully it will be less likely to be disturbed there, and I'll be much less likely to catch a wild animal.  He said he will keep an eye on it and call again if he sees anything.  It's looking pretty hopeful, but I still hate to get my hopes up too much, you know?


----------



## chopper (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh Skittle I hope you can catch your kitty!  Did I mention that once we did catch our cat it sounded like he was in pain he was yelling so loud. He wasn't hurt, just traumatized I guess, but really bad spuds coming from the trap.


----------



## Addie (Nov 5, 2012)

My son Spike just left. He had to do Cat Patrol today. There is a building that he oversees. Right now they are in the middle of gutting it. Sometime about 18 days ago, when the workers were in there, a cat went in. they locked when they finished and never noticed the cat. The woman across the street noticed the cat sitting in the window. Nobody had been working there for over a week. She called Animal Patrol, but the man could not get in the building. So he left a notice on the door. 

Well after everyone had been notifed about the notice, my son went up and bought a can of cat food and a  pint of milk. He unlock the building and opened all the doors. The cat was skittish at first but he ran outside and started to tear open a plastic bag of rubbish that had food in it. He started to gnaw on some chicken bones. My son put down the cat food and he was gulping it down. When my son went to give him the milk, he ran under a car, so my son put the cat food and milk under there. He took pictures so the Animal Control can see that the cat is now out of the building. It is a Sylvester type of cat. Hopefully it is someone's cat and they will see it and take it in. the cat had been in the building for 18 days with no food or water. Hopefully, if no one in the neighborhood can claim the cat, Animal control can catch it and give it shelter.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 5, 2012)

18 days! Oh the poor kitty. Water is always the bigger need in that kind of situation. He may have found some small critters to eat.


----------



## Addie (Nov 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> 18 days! Oh the poor kitty. Water is always the bigger need in that kind of situation. He may have found some small critters to eat.


 
When my son told me that, my heart just about broke. He drank up that milk like it was gold. He took in the whole pint.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 5, 2012)

In case that happens again, maybe leave at least one faucet dribbling with a bowl underneath.  Cats are amazing at getting in to places where they shouldn't.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> In case that happens again, maybe leave at least one faucet dribbling with a bowl underneath.  Cats are amazing at getting in to places where they shouldn't.


A friend of mine's tomcat was missing for exactly two weeks. When he came home, he was a blur that headed straight for the water bowl. We think he got locked in someones garage while they were away on a two week vacation. He was also very dusty.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 5, 2012)

Awwww the poor thing...so glad he came home though


----------



## Addie (Nov 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> In case that happens again, maybe leave at least one faucet dribbling with a bowl underneath. Cats are amazing at getting in to places where they shouldn't.


 
There arre no services to the building. It is being completely gutted. The water and the electricity are shut off from outside. Ths building has been sitting empty for a number of years. It was condemed a numer of years ago and was scheduled to be torn down. Martin bought it and is fixing it up as two apartments. My son does contracting work for Martin.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 5, 2012)

Then maybe checking the building once a week or leave an upstairs window open by 3 inches.  Have to be better than cleaning up a starved cat.

Or install a one way kitty door.


----------



## Addie (Nov 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Then maybe checking the building once a week or leave an upstairs window open by 3 inches. Have to be better than cleaning up a starved cat.
> 
> Or install a one way kitty door.


 
My son spoke to John, the contractor that is doing the work. He told him to search the building whenever he is not going to be there for a length of time. The only windows not boarded up are on the third floor. And my son will be notified when no one is going to be working there for a while so he can go and check to see that no one has broken in. Or any animals are in there. John should have notified my son that they were going to stop work for a few weeks. There are expensive tools and other supplies left there. Any thing stolen that has to be replaced will be charged to the job. Martin (the owner) may be wealthy, but he is not stupid.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh good...don't want to lay awake thinking about trapped kitties.  I know it happens, but I don't want to think about it.


----------



## Addie (Nov 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh good...don't want to lay awake thinking about trapped kitties. I know it happens, but I don't want to think about it.


 
I am just grateful for the nosey neighbor across the street. She knew there hadn't been any workers at the building for more than a week, and she saw the cat sitting in the window. She called Animal Control. She has done nothing but give the workers grief. She keeps calling the building department and reporting stupid violations, that aren't real. Things like there are building supplies on the sidewalk. (The workers just hadn't brought them inside right away after delivery.) But this time she was right.


----------



## Cindercat (Nov 6, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Fluffy the Rottweiler, I like it!



Reminds me of Fluffy in the Harry Potter movie. Gigantic & I think it had 2 heads. Doesn't sound very "fluffy"-like.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

I remember Fluffy in the HP movie


----------



## Skittle68 (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, the orange cat that has been spotted was not my cat  we had him/her cornered under a shed, and s/he slipped by me and took off into the woods. I'm going to leave my live trap set up for awhile, and I told the person who owns the shed to give me a call if s/he turns up again. It is insane how much this stray looks like my cat. I thought it was him until I s/he came out in daylight. S/he is too small and has orange on her cheeks that I thought was dirt before I could see it clearly.  Cute little kitty, so maybe s/he will find a new home with me. I really wish it had been him tho...


----------



## Addie (Nov 7, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> Well, the orange cat that has been spotted was not my cat  we had him/her cornered under a shed, and s/he slipped by me and took off into the woods. I'm going to leave my live trap set up for awhile, and I told the person who owns the shed to give me a call if s/he turns up again. It is insane how much this stray looks like my cat. I thought it was him until I s/he came out in daylight. S/he is too small and has orange on her cheeks that I thought was dirt before I could see it clearly. Cute little kitty, so maybe s/he will find a new home with me. I really wish it had been him tho...


 
Sounds like a kitty in need of a good home. And you sound just like the person to give it one.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 7, 2012)

Addie said:


> Sounds like a kitty in need of a good home. And you sound just like the person to give it one.


+1


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 7, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> +1



+2


----------



## chopper (Nov 7, 2012)

So sorry it wasn't your kitty. Hope you catch this one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry, Skittle!  Still sending my good thoughts and hopeful wishes.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 7, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry, Skittle!  Still sending my good thoughts and hopeful wishes.


+1


----------



## Skittle68 (Nov 8, 2012)

If we catch her and its a girl we are going to name her mini. As in mini golly. Not sure if mini will work for a boy tho. She didn't seem too terrified of us- just really shy, so she could be a nice cat. Hopefully we will find out...


----------



## Claire (Nov 10, 2012)

Naming pets can be such a funny thing.  My latest dog is Rosebud, as many of you know.  My husband didn't have any pets until he met me, and always wanted a dog named Rosebud.  Our first two dogs weren't named that, and I didn't know why until husband told me he was afraid my mother might be offended if he named a dog "Rose".  Oh,heck.  I wouldn't have chosen that name, but Rosebud she is.  She doesn't answer to Rosie or Buddy, which I'd have thought.  But Rosebud is her name, and that's what she is.  

The thing that gets me is that you kind of need to name a dog or cat  at first (I'm talking adopted), but sometimes their personality only comes out when they are comfortable with you.  

The ladies I work with a couple of times a week recently acquired a beautiful white/gray/blue eyed little kitty.  The primary care giver wanted to name her "Ginger"  Huh?  No, she isn't a ginger cat.  she needs a name that has to go with her.  She has the prettiest blue eyes and her fur tends to the blue side of white/gray and she has the prettiest blue eyes.  

I wanted to name her "Cat Balou".


----------



## taxlady (Nov 10, 2012)

I always wait to get to know a furry friend before assigning a name. Sometimes I give a name a trial run.

My first pet, I was 24, was an adorable kitten with really long, blue  fur. I gave him a cute name, Nissen, which is Danish for the  elf/gnome/pixie. After a month, his name was "The Beast", shortened to  Beastie or Beastikins. It just suited him much better.

I had a really hard time with the name for a young female cat found on  the street. So, it was "hey you" and "kitty" and "hey cat" for at least a  month. Then as I was walking home one day, the name "Sucha" popped into my head. When I got home, I asked her if she wanted to have that name. She meowed something and seemed to like it, so Sucha it was.

We tried out all kinds of names for the 10 week old kitten who became the large tomcat who lives with me now. None seemed right. A friend who spent a lot of time at our house and knew the kitten well suggested "Shrederik". The kitten liked to shred any piece of paper, cardboard, styrofoam , paper towel roll, etc. he could find. He is known as Shrederik, Shreddie, Shreddikins, and sometimes "The Shredster".

I always try to make sure there is an "s" in a cat's name. I have been told it is easier for cats to recognize words with that sound.

I have had one dog. She was six months old when we bought her and already answered to Sasha. It was part of a very long name on her pedigree papers. We didn't change her name.


----------



## Addie (Nov 10, 2012)

When Spike bought Teddy Bear for his wife Sandy, he was all fur. She stated that he looked like a small teddy bear. He had a name. So when my son registered him his full name is Theodore (Teddy) Ursine (Latin for Bear) Sandy (after his wife) and Beach (his favorite place to run and play). A lot of times those long registered names include the linerage. The AKC has seen all sorts of names. Very rarely do they refuse a name. Mostly if it is unacceptable language. People like to think they are being cute when they are really being stupid.


----------



## Claire (Nov 12, 2012)

Rosebud was named "Kat" by the shelter we purchased her from.  It was short for "meerkat" because she loves to walk around on her hind legs.  My husband asked me if he could re-name her.  I don't know, hun, let me do something.  I called her using Kat, and called her using Rosebud.  She responded to the latter, and not to the former.  So that was simply that.  

I think that two sylables is better than one, and alliteration is good as well.  My last dog was Keiki (pronounced Kay-Kee)  Unfortunately, I let her mother train her, period.  I never had to house train her,and she never really responded toher name

My last cat was named FNU LNU.  This always got a laugh when I took her to the vets.  It is an abbreviation for First Name Unknown, Last Name Unknown.   Since we were living in the military at the time, every once in awhile someone would get it.  She was a stray.  Her mom had a litter on our doorstep in Hawaii, and took all the other kittens away and left us with FNU LNU..  She decided to move in and we kept her for the years we lived there.  When husband got orders, we could only take on animal.  The dog won.  That said, my exercise instructor just lost her cat, and she adopted FNU LNU.


----------



## chopper (Nov 12, 2012)

The neighbor has a dog named Dee Ogee. And a cat named C. A-tee. 
3...2...1.


----------



## Addie (Nov 12, 2012)

Why are you folks playing with my brain tonight?


----------



## Addie (Nov 12, 2012)

Everytime Spike is ready to leave he tells Teddy to jump up on my bed and sit. Stubborn little critter, that dog. He sits except for that last inch. He holds his backside up just an inch from the bed. You have to let them win some battles I guess.


----------



## Sasroc (Nov 16, 2012)

_I have had a look through a few of these pages and guys may I thank you for rescuing a lot of these gorgeous animals. 

I myself volunteer with a rescue organisation here and one of the few things I do is foster the babies mainly ones that need bottle feeding. I have 4 of the little puppies here now that are just over 4 wks old. I have had them since they were about 10 days.

I have a rescue dog as well,which I chose off a rescues website about 6 yrs ago & had him sent on a plane to come live with us. So many dogs/cats are being put down its so heart breaking._


----------



## Addie (Dec 16, 2012)

Poor Teddy. He went to the groomer's Friday, and today he is running a fever. It is the flea shampoo. He just doen't handle it very well. 

Teddy as a puppy before he ever got his first haircut. 


Teddy today with his cut last Friday 


Teddy today in his raincoast. It has a hood that he hates!


----------



## Claire (Dec 17, 2012)

Addie, get some Frontline (or a similar product) and ask your groomer to use a different shampoo.  This time of year you shouldn't even need flea shampoo.  There are gentle dog shampoos out there, it shouldn't make your pup sick!


----------



## Addie (Dec 17, 2012)

Claire said:


> Addie, get some Frontline (or a similar product) and ask your groomer to use a different shampoo. This time of year you shouldn't even need flea shampoo. There are gentle dog shampoos out there, it shouldn't make your pup sick!


 
Spike is going to speak to her next month when he takes Teddy again. He uses Fromtline or something akin. Teddy also had a toenail that was growing staight up instead of out or downward. She pulled it out. There was some bleeding and she put some antibacterial ointment on it. That really has me worried. I think that is something the Vet shoould do. Not a groomer. This month was not a good trip to the groomers.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 17, 2012)

If he doesn't have fleas, I would have no idea why a flea shampoo would be used. I would probably check on getting another groomer...also, Frontline/Advantage or similar products break the lifecycle of the flea. When a dog has a flea infestation, 2 treatments, 30 days apart, usually take care of the problem, although in some cases the dog needs to be treated for 6 months. The products include instructions not to bath the dog xx hours (I think it is 48) after applying and not to apply until xx hours (again, I think it is 48) after bathing the dog. It is topical and is absorbed over time through the skin. 

How is he today? The fever might be from the toenail--it could have been infected or gotten infected. Spike might want to take him to the vet for a look-see.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 17, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> If he doesn't have fleas, I would have no idea why a flea shampoo would be used. I would probably check on getting another groomer...also, Frontline/Advantage or similar products break the lifecycle of the flea. When a dog has a flea infestation, 2 treatments, 30 days apart, usually take care of the problem, although in some cases the dog needs to be treated for 6 months. The products include instructions not to bath the dog xx hours (I think it is 48) after applying and not to apply until xx hours (again, I think it is 48) after bathing the dog. It is topical and is absorbed over time through the skin.
> 
> How is he today? The fever might be from the toenail--it could have been infected or gotten infected. Spike might want to take him to the vet for a look-see.


+1


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 17, 2012)

taxlady said:


> +1



+2


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2012)

I would like to pull some toenails off the groomers toes...there is a reason pulling finger and toenails off is used as torture, it HURTS!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 17, 2012)

Awww Teddy looked sooooooo cute as a pup


----------



## Addie (Dec 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would like to pull some toenails off the groomers toes...there is a reason pulling finger and toenails off is used as torture, it HURTS!


 
I was horrified when Spike told me about the toenail. He is putting bacitracin on it. He is much better today. Spike said that he gets a little feverish anytime he put the Advantage on him. He also has a flea shampoo that he uses. Teddy gets a little lethargic overnight, but that is it. Not like this time after being at the groomers.

Teddy only weighs nine pounds.  So he is going to tell her, "No flea treatment anymore." Spike hates to see dogs that have to waddle when they walk with their stomachs almost scraping the ground. So he takes Teddy on three hour walks at least three times a day. He runs into his doggy friends and loves to play with them. When he takes him to the ballpark that is all fenced in, he takes him off his leash and just lets him run loose. Quite often there are two or three other dogs there and he hates to stop running with them. His girlfriend is a great big trained guard German Shepherd. Poor Teddy runs his little legs off trying to keep up with her. So Teddy will never get overweight. And as you can see from his picture, you probably have towels that weigh more than he does. You buy Advantage by the weight of the dog. Spike buys for *up to* eight pounds. And even then he has a slight reaction for a couple of hours after it is applied. Like a child does after getting an immunization shot. 

We both were really worried last night for him. But today he was back to his normal rascally self. Totally ignores me when I call him. But when I said "back scratch", he was right up on my bed. Then he flopped down and over for his tummy scratch and brushing. And today when Spike took him for his afternoon walk, he headed straight for Royals to get his favorite meal. A roast beef sandwich minus the bread and sauce. Then after he ate it, he pulled Spike towards the ball park where his girfriend was running around. 

There will be no repeat of this episode again.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 18, 2012)

When my cats were at risk for fleas the vet used to prescribe pills or give an injection that was basically a flea contraceptive. It wasn't toxic enough to kill fleas, but any flea that bit one of my cats wouldn't lay any fertile eggs. That stuff was great. Before I moved to the suburbs I had had a real problem with fleas that would go away in winter and come back every spring and my cat hardly ever went outside.


----------



## Claire (Dec 19, 2012)

Yesterday I went to take care of my ladies, and found a new doggie there.  I think the dog's name is Teddy, and there are new pets there constantly (on of the professional caregivers is an animal lover, and both of the old gals love having new cats and dogs around the house).  I'm never surprised to find a new pet.  I prefer pets that I can pick up.  This was a szhi tzu, I think.  I think that because I looked down and immediately thought it was Toby.  Then I did a double take and said, oh, gee, this is a puppy.  Oh, is there anything better than a puppy or kitten?  The primary care-giver knows me well, and was going to leave the doggie outside.  I told her no, and took the puppy in and put her on my lap.  He was a very, very good boy.  These two ladies are quite old (80 and 82) and they aren't likely to see this puppy again.  But it told them to put on a mean voice (someting a dog trainer told me when I had Rosebud problems).  Anyway, young puppy was gnawing on my arm!  I just crackled up.  For these two ladies, it could be a problem.  I just tapped him on his nose.  I did it maybe twice.  All the family animals know me, and I keep treats in my purse.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah, I have to remember to remove dog treats from my scrub pockets or they go in the laundry.


----------



## Skittle68 (Dec 19, 2012)

Just added a new member to my family- apparently he and his brother were picked up on the side of the road and they are just skin and bones. They fed him for a month before giving him away. He hasn't stopped purring since we got him lol. Unfortunately our other cat hates him.  It's strange, because Tiggers usually gets along well with other animals, even dogs. Something about this kitten just runs him the wrong way. They'll get used to each other tho. What should we name him?? He is 3-4 months old:












It's nearly impossible to get a good picture of this little guy, because he thinks if you're looking at him, he should be on your lap. And if he's on your lap, you should be petting him. And if you aren't petting him, maybe he should crawl up and rub against your face. He is a little love bug


----------



## chopper (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh Skittle he is cute as can be!  A name is not coming to mind as I look at the pictures. Maybe he will name himself soon. What a fun addition he will be. I hope Tiger gets used to him soon.


----------



## Skittle68 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well at least the little guy is trying to make friends he he he


----------



## taxlady (Dec 19, 2012)

What a little charmer.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 19, 2012)

So cute!  Congrats, Skittle!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cute baby, no name jumping out at me, either.   Maybe it's Love Bug...


----------



## Skittle68 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm leaning toward Dusty, because he's gray. Looks like a little dust bunny lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 19, 2012)

Shrek says, "He's Grey...he should be Gandalf."  Shrek is still in Middle Earth...


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek says, "He's Grey...he should be Gandalf."  Shrek is still in Middle Earth...



Yes! All of our pets have been named for characters from The Lord of the Rings. Currently, we live with Pippen, Elwing and Belladonna, aka Bella.


----------



## Claire (Dec 21, 2012)

Pet names can be funny, in that you sort of have to name the pet to bond with her/him but then often think of a more appropriate name later.  I have a friend who is somewhat of a pet hoarder (not really, but she does take in a lot of strays and loves certain breeds and buys into them meaning to breed).  Anyway she found a cute kitten (yes, side of the road/parking lot dump) and said she was going to name her ginger.  NO.  She takes my advice seriously.  I told her ginger cats are red.  Strawberry blond.  This kitten is smokey, with almost Siamese markings.  Try any other name, but not ginger.  (her name is now Bella).


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 23, 2012)

It was one of those crazy mornings--snow, snow, snow. I had parked at the end of the driveway so I would not have to shovel (the girls needed feed--feed store closes at noon). Went out around 10:30 to go get feed...couldn't get up the new "ramp" that was added to my driveway when the city upgraded the road. Called a neighbour--he came and pulled me out...but, in the meantime, I called another friend to get her to get me a bag of feed. In between this happening, a German Shepherd showed up at my door. He was wearing TAGS on his collar (I love dogs with tags!). I lured him in to the basement, popped him in a crate, took off his collar and called. The first call went to voice mail...called the 2nd #. About an hour later, the roommate showed up to pick up the big guy. In the meantime, he got lots of dog cookies, water, and a Christmas bandana. I did my good deed for a dog that went as stray. And, I told his owner I was really happy to see a tag for a microchip, a tag for "who to call" and a tag for rabies where I could have called the vet clinic. I was not happy to see the friend toss the big guy in the bed of his pickup truck.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 23, 2012)

In the bed of the pickup truck in this weather?!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> It was one of those crazy mornings--snow, snow, snow. I had parked at the end of the driveway so I would not have to shovel (the girls needed feed--feed store closes at noon). Went out around 10:30 to go get feed...couldn't get up the new "ramp" that was added to my driveway when the city upgraded the road. Called a neighbour--he came and pulled me out...but, in the meantime, I called another friend to get her to get me a bag of feed. In between this happening, a German Shepherd showed up at my door. He was wearing TAGS on his collar (I love dogs with tags!). I lured him in to the basement, popped him in a crate, took off his collar and called. The first call went to voice mail...called the 2nd #. About an hour later, the roommate showed up to pick up the big guy. In the meantime, he got lots of dog cookies, water, and a Christmas bandana. I did my good deed for a dog that went as stray. And, I told his owner I was really happy to see a tag for a microchip, a tag for "who to call" and a tag for rabies where I could have called the vet clinic. I was not happy to see the friend toss the big guy in the bed of his pickup truck.



If I can't come back as one of your chickens, I want to come back as a stray that finds you.


----------



## Addie (Dec 23, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> It was one of those crazy mornings--snow, snow, snow. I had parked at the end of the driveway so I would not have to shovel (the girls needed feed--feed store closes at noon). Went out around 10:30 to go get feed...couldn't get up the new "ramp" that was added to my driveway when the city upgraded the road. Called a neighbour--he came and pulled me out...but, in the meantime, I called another friend to get her to get me a bag of feed. In between this happening, a German Shepherd showed up at my door. He was wearing TAGS on his collar (I love dogs with tags!). I lured him in to the basement, popped him in a crate, took off his collar and called. The first call went to voice mail...called the 2nd #. About an hour later, the roommate showed up to pick up the big guy. In the meantime, he got lots of dog cookies, water, and a Christmas bandana. I did my good deed for a dog that went as stray. And, I told his owner I was really happy to see a tag for a microchip, a tag for "who to call" and a tag for rabies where I could have called the vet clinic. I was not happy to see the friend toss the big guy in the bed of his pickup truck.


 
When I lived in Texas, you always saw folks who were going hunting with their dogs in the back of a pickup. And on Saturday night, you heard stories of how their dog got hurt or killed in the back of a pickup. These fools also let their children ride in the back of the pickup. Sitting on the wheel cover above the rim of the bed. In this state, that is now illegal for both. Animals and children. That's why the 'extended' cab was developed.


----------

